# Io apparentemente perfetta, ma realmente sbagliata.



## loneliness (28 Aprile 2015)

Vi leggo da un pò e solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di scrivere. Vivo da 9 anni una 'storia parallela'. Lui, conosciuto quando avevo 18 anni e che mi è piaciuto sin dall'inizio. fisicamente era quello che sognavo. All'epoca del primo incontro ero fidanzata da un anno con un ragazzo di 8 anni più grande di me. Forse la lontananza da lui, perchè viveva in un'altra ragione, mi ha spinto ad incontrare G. Sin dall'inizio ci siamo frequentati: ci vedevamo ogni giorno, messaggi e continue chiamate. ha rispettato il mio essere vergine e mi ha sempre coccolata e desiderata. dall'altra parte c'era il mio amore perfetto M, al quale poi decidi di confessare il mio tradimento. MA purtroppo continuai a tradirlo. Ora sono fidanzata da 6 anni, con un altro ragazzo poichè M, dapprima mi perdonò il tradimento ma poi non riusci a stare con me e mi lasciò. Il mio attuale fidanzato A, con cui sto da 6 anni, ovviamente non sa nulla. con lui ci sono stati alti bassi e situazioni particolari ma in fin dei conti, quando siamo soli stiamo bene insieme. Eppure sono io che insistevo con il voler stare con lui. Ma mi sono resa conto che non è lui quello che voglio. Volevo sposarmi e avere dei bambini e penso che ciò mi avrebbe appagata, ma non sarà mai cosi perchè A, non vuole sposarsi.   In ogni caso, il mio problema più grande è G. Ogni volta che posso, voglio vederlo e lo penso. Ci sono stati periodi in cui lui era sparito dalla mia vita perchè una volta si è sposato ( e ci sono rimasta malissimo). Poi si è separato e ora ha una compagna e una bambina- Quando ho saputo che aveva una bimba mi è venuto da piangere perchè essendo i miei genitori separati, non volevo rovinare una famiglia. Nella mia vita ho sempre avuto situazioni brutte e G, è l'unica cosa bella che ho incontrato. Ogni volta con lui ero felice,spensierata,rilassata e mi sentivo bene. Anche oggi è cosi quando lo sento. Sì, è vero è una questione fisica ma non solo. Probabilmente se ci fossimo incontrati in momenti diversi, saremmo stati insieme e questa è una cosa che pensa anche lui. Purtroppo la tempistica non è mai stata il mio forte. Quando lui era libero, io ero impegnata. Dovevo esserci per lui e invece non c'ero. E penso di aver perso la persona giusta. Lo voglio sempre. Quando non si fa sentire o quando sparisce, mi fa arrabbiare e quando mi sto per rassegnare nel non vederlo più, lui riappare e fa riaffiorire in me tutte le vecchie emozioni. Sono sempre stata una ragazza perfetta, disponibile per la famiglia. La classica ragazza casa e chiesa, della porta accanto, pronta a tutto pur di aiutare gli altri. ma in realtà nascondo questo segreto da 9 anni. lo so di essere egoista e che penso solo a me, ma avendo avuto tante sofferenze e privazioni, non mi voglio staccare da G. ultimamente ci stiamo rivedendo spesso, lui è cosi affettuoso con me, sente i miei sfoghi, non mi giudica e mi vuole bene. Lo vorrei tutto per me, vorrei poter provare a stare con lui ma so che questa è una cosa impossibile. Forse se siamo destinati  stare insieme, un giorno, anche se lontano saremo insieme. Lui riesce a trovare sempre quella mezz'ora per me. basta che gli chiedo di vederci e lui c'è. Il mio fidanzato ultimamente è sempre cosi impegnato. Vorrei sentirmi la persona più importante, quella che viene prima. E solo G. mi fa sentire cosi. Non so proprio che fare. So che prima o poi questa storia che va avanti da 9 anni deve finire, ma non sono pronta a staccarmi da lui. Non so che fare. So solo che G mi fa sentire bene, anche con me stessa. Lui sa che mi piace tanto, da quando l'ho conosciuto.  e abbiamo parlato anche del fatto che saremmo potuti stare insieme ma le cose non sono andate come volevamo. Per ora ci accontentiamo del tempo che trascorriamo insieme. Spero che un giorno troverò pace.


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò e solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di scrivere. Vivo da 9 anni una 'storia parallela'. Lui, conosciuto quando avevo 18 anni e che mi è piaciuto sin dall'inizio. fisicamente era quello che sognavo. All'epoca del primo incontro ero fidanzata da un anno con un ragazzo di 8 anni più grande di me. Forse la lontananza da lui, perchè viveva in un'altra ragione, mi ha spinto ad incontrare G. Sin dall'inizio ci siamo frequentati: ci vedevamo ogni giorno, messaggi e continue chiamate. ha rispettato il mio essere vergine e mi ha sempre coccolata e desiderata. dall'altra parte c'era il mio amore perfetto M, al quale poi decidi di confessare il mio tradimento. MA purtroppo continuai a tradirlo. Ora sono fidanzata da 6 anni, con un altro ragazzo poichè M, dapprima mi perdonò il tradimento ma poi non riusci a stare con me e mi lasciò. Il mio attuale fidanzato A, con cui sto da 6 anni, ovviamente non sa nulla. con lui ci sono stati alti bassi e situazioni particolari ma in fin dei conti, quando siamo soli stiamo bene insieme. Eppure sono io che insistevo con il voler stare con lui. Ma mi sono resa conto che non è lui quello che voglio. Volevo sposarmi e avere dei bambini e penso che ciò mi avrebbe appagata, ma non sarà mai cosi perchè A, non vuole sposarsi.   In ogni caso, il mio problema più grande è G. Ogni volta che posso, voglio vederlo e lo penso. Ci sono stati periodi in cui lui era sparito dalla mia vita perchè una volta si è sposato ( e ci sono rimasta malissimo). Poi si è separato e ora ha una compagna e una bambina- Quando ho saputo che aveva una bimba mi è venuto da piangere perchè essendo i miei genitori separati, non volevo rovinare una famiglia. Nella mia vita ho sempre avuto situazioni brutte e G, è l'unica cosa bella che ho incontrato. Ogni volta con lui ero felice,spensierata,rilassata e mi sentivo bene. Anche oggi è cosi quando lo sento. Sì, è vero è una questione fisica ma non solo. Probabilmente se ci fossimo incontrati in momenti diversi, saremmo stati insieme e questa è una cosa che pensa anche lui. Purtroppo la tempistica non è mai stata il mio forte. Quando lui era libero, io ero impegnata. Dovevo esserci per lui e invece non c'ero. E penso di aver perso la persona giusta. Lo voglio sempre. Quando non si fa sentire o quando sparisce, mi fa arrabbiare e quando mi sto per rassegnare nel non vederlo più, lui riappare e fa riaffiorire in me tutte le vecchie emozioni. Sono sempre stata una ragazza perfetta, disponibile per la famiglia. La classica ragazza casa e chiesa, della porta accanto, pronta a tutto pur di aiutare gli altri. ma in realtà nascondo questo segreto da 9 anni. lo so di essere egoista e che penso solo a me, ma avendo avuto tante sofferenze e privazioni, non mi voglio staccare da G. ultimamente ci stiamo rivedendo spesso, lui è cosi affettuoso con me, sente i miei sfoghi, non mi giudica e mi vuole bene. Lo vorrei tutto per me, vorrei poter provare a stare con lui ma so che questa è una cosa impossibile. Forse se siamo destinati  stare insieme, un giorno, anche se lontano saremo insieme. Lui riesce a trovare sempre quella mezz'ora per me. basta che gli chiedo di vederci e lui c'è. Il mio fidanzato ultimamente è sempre cosi impegnato. Vorrei sentirmi la persona più importante, quella che viene prima. E solo G. mi fa sentire cosi. Non so proprio che fare. So che prima o poi questa storia che va avanti da 9 anni deve finire, ma non sono pronta a staccarmi da lui. Non so che fare. So solo che G mi fa sentire bene, anche con me stessa. Lui sa che mi piace tanto, da quando l'ho conosciuto.  e abbiamo parlato anche del fatto che saremmo potuti stare insieme ma le cose non sono andate come volevamo. Per ora ci accontentiamo del tempo che trascorriamo insieme. Spero che un giorno troverò pace.


Benvenuta.Ma cosa vi impedisce di stare insieme?


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

Sarà l'ora tarda. .. ma io non ho capito nulla


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Benvenuta.Ma cosa vi impedisce di stare insieme?


Le tempistiche non hanno mai combaciato. 
Ora lui convive ed ha una bambina piccola. Lei ha un fidanzato che non vuole sposarsi. I due continuano a vedersi.


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

Ciao Lone, se si vuole stare insieme veramente il modo lo si trova. 
Credo invece che la vostra relazione abbia sempre funzionato per entrambi da stampella ai rapporti ufficiali. 
Ora ti senti particolarmente sola e vorresti trasformare la relazione in qualcosa di piu' concreto. 
Forse se non e' mai successo in tutti questi anni un motivo ci sara'....


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

Quanta cazzo di merda c'è in giro???


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

Ciao benvenuta.
Mi sembra di capire che hai UN amore da 9 anni e nel frattempo quelli che chiami fidanzati sono stati amanti...
Dai su, il fidanzato attuale l'hai conosciuto 6 anni fa, quando con quell'altro andava già avanti da 3.
Sono meccanismi che mi sfuggono.
Non capirò mai come si possa iniziare una storia e portarla anche avanti mentre si ha in testa qualcuno.
E non lo dico come critica, non lo capisco davvero.


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le tempistiche non hanno mai combaciato.
> Ora lui convive ed ha una bambina piccola. Lei ha un fidanzato che non vuole sposarsi. I due continuano a vedersi.


Scusa...ma lei sta con un fidanzato che non la soddisfa (per come ho capito),lui invece è separato,single con una bimba....L'impedimento quale sarebbe?Lei lascia il fidanzato e si mette con lui....Semplifico troppo?


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Scusa...ma lei sta con un fidanzato che non la soddisfa (per come ho capito),lui invece è separato,single con una bimba....L'impedimento quale sarebbe?Lei lascia il fidanzato e si mette con lui....Semplifico troppo?


Lui e' separato dalla prima moglie ma convive con la compagna da cui ha avuto la figlia.


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

In sintesi lui nei nove anni si e' sposato separato riaccasato figliato. 
Lei due o tre fidanzati in fila. 
Si sono sempre frequentati a latere delle storie ufficiali. 
Ma lei e' molto casta. Ci tengo a sottolinearlo.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

azzardo: a lui sta bene averla come amante


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lui e' separato dalla prima moglie ma convive con la compagna da cui ha avuto la figlia.


Ahhh....Mi era sfuggito sto particolare...


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> azzardo: a lui sta bene averla come amante


Ma va???? 

Ed è sempre disponibile per una mezz'oretta con lei, non dimentichiamolo


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma va????


...che fatica, sono tutta sudata
avrò perso un etto, anche di più


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ...che fatica, sono tutta sudata
> averò perso un etto, anche di più




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma va????
> 
> Ed è sempre disponibile per un mezz'oretta con lei, non dimentichiamolo


Ma dai che soffre sicuramente un sacco


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Aprile 2015)

Cara Lone, che rapporto hai con tuo padre?


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> azzardo: a lui sta bene averla come amante


Anche a lei pero'. 
Ora le gira male e sta in fase rimpianto.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> In sintesi lui nei nove anni si e' sposato separato riaccasato figliato.
> Lei due o tre fidanzati in fila.
> Si sono sempre frequentati a latere delle storie ufficiali.
> *Ma lei e' molto casta.* Ci tengo a sottolinearlo.


La cosa davvero grave è proprio questa.


----------



## georgemary (28 Aprile 2015)

storia che ha dell'assurdo.
Non riesco a capire, se parli di tutto questo amore, cosa vi ha impedito di stare insieme.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche a lei pero'.
> Ora le gira male e sta in fase rimpianto.



forse la nascita della bimba le ha buttato all'aria il tran tran
nove anni sono tanti


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma dai che soffre sicuramente un sacco




Chi è causa del suol mal pianga se stesso.



Le acque chete, le santarelline, le gatte mupe et similia mi fanno drizzare i peli sulle braccia per quanto sanno essere, piagnucolosamente s'intende, penetranti in certe dinamiche. Argh. 
Ma venditi per quello che sei porca puttana, perchè 'sto mantello di santità e perfezione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

Ma io mi chiedo: Il desiderio di avere figli non dovrebbe essere conseguenza dei sentimenti e dei progetti di una coppia, di principio? Perché a me tutta sta gente che pensa di stare con uno ma vorrebbe figli da un altro ma se non ci riesce rimpiange di non averli fatti con il primo o alla peggio con il secondo perché nell'attesa del quarto il terzo non ne vuole sapere... Fa venire il mal di testa. Sfugge un dettaglio: Se ci si fa ingravidare da un tizio, il bimbo che nascerà avrà quello come padre tutta la vita. Val la pena di rifletterci secondo me.


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo: Il desiderio di avere figli non dovrebbe essere conseguenza dei sentimenti e dei progetti di una coppia, di principio? Perché a me tutta sta gente che pensa di stare con uno ma vorrebbe figli da un altro ma se non ci riesce rimpiange di non averli fatti con il primo o alla peggio con il secondo perché nell'attesa del quarto il terzo non ne vuole sapere... Fa venire il mal di testa. Sfugge un dettaglio: Se ci si fa ingravidare da un tizio, il bimbo che nascerà avrà quello come padre tutta la vita. Val la pena di rifletterci secondo me.


Per questo dico che non capisco come si faccia ad iniziare (e continuare pure) una storia con qualcuno, mentre si ha in testa un'altra persona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Chi è causa del suol mal pianga se stesso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mancata identificazione nel modello che si era scelta. E naturalmente la causa sta nel destino crudele e beffardo. Se uno perde il treno é sempre colpa del fato mica mai che uno dica di aver perso tempo in cazzate per strada.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per questo dico che non capisco come si faccia ad iniziare (e continuare pure) una storia con qualcuno, mentre si ha in testa un'altra persona.



Sicuramente non è sintomo di considerazione e rispetto né per l'altro né per se stessi.


----------



## Traccia (28 Aprile 2015)

che significa
"  " ?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo: Il desiderio di avere figli non dovrebbe essere conseguenza dei sentimenti e dei progetti di una coppia, di principio? Perché a me tutta sta gente che pensa di stare con uno ma vorrebbe figli da un altro ma se non ci riesce rimpiange di non averli fatti con il primo o alla peggio con il secondo perché nell'attesa del quarto il terzo non ne vuole sapere... Fa venire il mal di testa. Sfugge un dettaglio: Se ci si fa ingravidare da un tizio, il bimbo che nascerà avrà quello come padre tutta la vita. Val la pena di rifletterci secondo me.


Straquoto
ci sono donne che pur di avere un figlio se ne fregano o quasi di chi sia il padre
A me sta cosa inquieta parecchio


----------



## loneliness (28 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> che significa
> "  " ?



Traccia non lo so che significa..mi è uscito scritto anche a me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> che significa
> "  " ?



Sono caratteri speciali che rappresentano uno spazio indivisibile per dati contenuti in tag xml. Insomma non hanno un significato arrivano copiando il testo.


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo: Il desiderio di avere figli non dovrebbe essere conseguenza dei sentimenti e dei progetti di una coppia, di principio? Perché a me tutta sta gente che pensa di stare con uno ma vorrebbe figli da un altro ma se non ci riesce rimpiange di non averli fatti con il primo o alla peggio con il secondo perché nell'attesa del quarto il terzo non ne vuole sapere... Fa venire il mal di testa. Sfugge un dettaglio: Se ci si fa ingravidare da un tizio, il bimbo che nascerà avrà quello come padre tutta la vita. Val la pena di rifletterci secondo me.


No.
L'ho potuto constatare varie volte.
E viene il mal di testa pure a me...oltre che una sorta di paura strisciante...


----------



## loneliness (28 Aprile 2015)

Rispondo a tutti..

Per chi mi chiedeva che tipo di rapporto ho con mio padre la risposta è semplice: con mio padre non ho alcun tipo di rapporto. fino a quando era a casa facevamo tutto insieme. nel momento in cui è andato via con un'altra donna e ha dato precedenza ai figli di lei, abbiamo chiuso tutto. ci parliamo solo per gli auguri.

Per chi diceva il fatto che sono molto casta, rispondo che, molto probabilmente da piccola ho sempre immaginato un tipo di famiglia che mi sarebbe piaciuta avere, e anche un pò per miei motivi caratteriali e di insicurezze che tutto è cambiato. Non mi riconosco nella mia vita perchè ho sempre fatto scelte tali da non dare dispiaceri alla mia famiglia, che contava sempre su di me...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quanta cazzo di merda c'è in giro???



eh


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo: Il desiderio di avere figli non dovrebbe essere conseguenza dei sentimenti e dei progetti di una coppia, di principio? Perché a me tutta sta gente che pensa di stare con uno ma vorrebbe figli da un altro ma se non ci riesce rimpiange di non averli fatti con il primo o alla peggio con il secondo perché nell'attesa del quarto il terzo non ne vuole sapere... Fa venire il mal di testa. Sfugge un dettaglio:* Se ci si fa ingravidare da un tizio, il bimbo che nascerà avrà quello come padre tutta la vita.* Val la pena di rifletterci secondo me.



ma la bimba non è della compagna di lui, che non sa nulla?
o ho capito male?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma la bimba non è della compagna di lui, che non sa nulla?
> o ho capito male?



La seconda che hai detto


----------



## loneliness (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mancata identificazione nel modello che si era scelta. E naturalmente la causa sta nel destino crudele e beffardo. Se uno perde il treno é sempre colpa del fato mica mai che uno dica di aver perso tempo in cazzate per strada.



Mi sono ritrovata catapultata in situazioni che ho dovuto affrontare da sola. Come figlia femmina, sono stata sempre messa da parte perché nella mia famiglia vige la 'regola' che se sei uomo vai avanti e servi a qualcosa, anche se commetti degli sbagli. mio fratello più grande, ha iniziato a drogarsi e i miei hanno iniziato a seguire sempre lui e ad accontentarlo in qualsiasi cosa tanto che per l'università è stato accontentato ed è stato mandato a Roma, dove vive tuttora e dove se ne stra frega di noi. Mio padre è andato via e mi sono dovuta subire tutte le conseguenze della separazione, dal sentirsi dire che io non dovevo nascere al fatto che vengo strumentalizzata.Quando ho avuto bisogno di mio padre perchè non stavo bene, mio padre mi rifiutava dicendo che non era indispensabile. Mia mamma non sapeva come fare perchè mio padre ci ha lasciato senza nulla. E mi sono accollata io il tutto, andando a lavorare e studiando per poter aiutare mamma che dopo 11 anni, risente ancora della separazione. Per lo studio, avevo vinto una borsa erasmus, in Spagna per un anno e non sono andata perchè mia mamma mi fece sentire in colpa dicendomi di non lasciarla sola e che non avevamo soldi..e cosi sono rimasta qui....ho dovuto accudire mia mamma... e anche i miei nonni che vivono con noi e hanno 80anni. mio nonno ha avuto un'emorragia cerebrale e ovviamente io sono sempre stata li pronta a aiutare. Poi conosco il mio ragazzo attuale A...all'inizio va tutto bene anche se lui viene da una situazione difficile: ha perso il padre e un fratello da piccolo. Due anni fa ha perso anche la mamma ed è rimasto completamente solo. di certo non potevo lasciarlo da solo ad affrontare tutto questo e mi sono dovuta accollare anche questa volta, tutto io. L'ultimo evento risale ad una settimana fa, che di punto in bianco, ho caricato i miei nonni e sono andata a Pavia perchè mio nonno doveva essere operato. Di Certo non potevo farli andare da soli. 
avevo iniziato l'università, anche se con un pò di dispiacere, ma riuscivo a fare gli esami. e ogni anno accadeva qualcosa e cosi ho deciso di rinunciarci. Ho sempre messo la mia vita da parte per prendermi cura della mia famiglia, ed ora mi ritrovo senza nulla, a 27 anni. 


Non si può giudicare una persona senza conoscere la sua storia. 
Ho parlato di tempistica, che non è stata a mio favore. Perchè quando lui, quello di 9 anni era libero, io ero impegnata ad aggiustare i pezzi della mia famiglia. 
Ho detto che lui, anche per mezz'ora c'è sempre. Sarà anche poco ma a me basta sapere che lui c'è... Ripeto che non è una questione di sesso, perchè spesso ci si vede solo per parlare. 

Il mio è stato uno sfogo e sapevo che sarei stata giudicata.


----------



## loneliness (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma la bimba non è della compagna di lui, che non sa nulla?
> o ho capito male?



Lui per la figlia farebbe di tutto. 
e sa bene che stiamo sbagliando, cosi come lo so io.


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma la bimba non è della compagna di lui, che non sa nulla?
> o ho capito male?


Hai capito bene.


----------



## loneliness (28 Aprile 2015)

Lui è stato fidanzato per un pò con l'ex moglie prima di sposarsi.lui l'ha sposata, nonostante lei lo avesse tradito con il suo migliore amico,  perchè la mamma di lei stava per morire. sono stati sposati per un anno e quando si sono separati lui non è stato per niente bene e ha conosciuto, per lavoro, l'attuale compagna. la compagna è stata cacciata di casa dai genitori quando questi hanno saputo che lui era stato sposato ed era separato. e lui si è messo in casa sta ragazza, che ha la mia età, e hanno iniziato a stare insieme. poi dopo 6 mesi che stavano insieme, lei ha scoperto di essere incinta.  

ps: mi rendo conto che sta storia è tutta un casino.


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

Sei stata sfortunata, come tanti purtroppo, e nessuno credo che giudichi il tuo passato.
Ti sei dovuta fare carico di cose di cui non avresti dovuto, e ora continui.
Ti fai carico dei mali del mondo, non tutti, quelli del tuo piccolo mondo.
Ti occupi di tutti ma ancora non hai capito di cosa hai bisogno tu.
Credo sia questa la chiave del tuo malessere, perché è chiaro che ci sia un malessere, altrimenti non saresti qui a raccontarcelo.
Chi si è occupato di te? E non intendo in senso materiale.
Tutti abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che si occupi di noi.
E' questo "amore" novennale che si è occupato di te? Oppure l'hai semplicemente eletto a chimera di un modo d'essere da cui non riesci ad emanciparti?
Tu sai che lui c'è sempre, anche per mezz'ora.
Parli di tempistiche diverse.
Capita è vero. Ma per 9 anni? Un po' tanto.
Forse è meglio che stia lì per mezz'ora. Meglio non andarselo a prendere e non "rischiare" di stravolgere questo copione in cui ti sei impastoiata.
A volte ci si punisce inconsapevolmente per le stronzate che ci hanno detto o fatto altri.


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

Lone,
hai scritto che quando lui era libero tu eri impegnata. Facile dedurre che fossi fidanzata con un altro e non impegnata a mettere insieme i cocci della tua famiglia. Peraltro se lui è una persona così solida come lo descrivi ti sarebbe potuto essere di sostegno no? Mi spiace non hai avuto una vita facile. Ma con quest'uomo credo possa restare solo una buona amicizia. Lui ha la sua vita. E tu la tua. Sei innamorata del tuo fidanzato? E sei un po' in crisi perché non vuole fare progetti con te? Sei molto giovane, non commettere l'errore di sposarti con l'uomo sbagliato per inseguire un ideale di famiglia tua.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

Cara la mia ragazza... A me dispiace per le difficoltà che hai avuto. Sono seria. Ma vedi la tua storia dal punto sbagliato. Con il tuo amante non c'è mai stato un futuro, con il tuo precedente fidanzato il futuro l'hai giocato ai dadi tu e con l'attuale il futuro che si prospetta non è quello che vuoi. Sono queste le cose con cui fare i conti. Invece tu batti cassa al destino perché credi di aver dato il dovuto. Ma non funziona così.


----------



## banshee (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara la mia ragazza... A me dispiace per le difficoltà che hai avuto. Sono seria. Ma vedi la tua storia dal punto sbagliato. Con il tuo amante non c'è mai stato un futuro, con il tuo precedente fidanzato il futuro l'hai giocato ai dadi tu e con l'attuale il futuro che si prospetta non è quello che vuoi. Sono queste le cose con cui fare i conti.* Invece tu batti cassa al destino perché credi di aver dato il dovuto. Ma non funziona così*.


:bravooo:

ciao lone, sono d'accordo con sbriciolata.

mi dispiace per quello che hai passato, e per la situazione difficile che ti sei trovata ad affrontare, ma non puoi sentirti in credito con la vita.. cioè ne ho passate tante quindi ora mi spetta... purtroppo non funziona così e non sempre le cose vanno lisce per chi lo meriterebbe


----------



## Darty (28 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> :bravooo:
> 
> ciao lone, sono d'accordo con sbriciolata.
> 
> mi dispiace per quello che hai passato, e per la situazione difficile che ti sei trovata ad affrontare, ma non puoi sentirti in credito con la vita.. cioè ne ho passate tante quindi ora mi spetta... purtroppo non funziona così e *non sempre le cose vanno lisce per chi lo meriterebbe*


Quoto e aggiungo sul grassetto: molto spesso capita il contrario.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Aprile 2015)

*Loneliness*

Ciao e benvenuta,

stai racimolando un pò di amore, ti leggo come una ragazza sempre nell'oblio di una famiglia che invece di dare certezza, dava pesi, gravosi pesi. Tu lì messa in un angolino a vedere chi passava, e adempiere i tuoi "doveri" che in realtà non erano tuoi. Magari così bisognosa di affetto da fare tanto per gli altri, ma nel momento della gratificazione: IL NULLA.

Sai che c'è? Che però i 27 anni ora sono i tuoi, a stare male anche con te stessa, ora sei tu, il malessere è il tuo!!!
Basta dai un taglio a tutti questi doveri che ti sei addossata, metti te stessa al centro. Non ti devi mica sacrificare in nome della "patria". Anche se sicuramente te lo stanno chiedendo, tu ne sei accondiscendente. 

La prima catena la devi strappare via tu, solo tu ne hai possibilità. Guarda che puoi raggiungere tutto quello che vuoi, sta solo a te. 

Già ora a 27 anni hai molti rimpianti, figurati a 50... 
Loneliness, ascolta riprendi in mano la tua vita, subito, quella è spietata non ti aspetta!

Vediamo il da farsi:

1. Hai scritto che la separazione ti ha turbata tanto, e che la figlia di G. in un certo senso ti ha fatto salire il cosiddetto nodo in gola?

Bene, se continui queste storie parallele, e non le chiudi, il tuo futuro non potrà essere differente. Sei sempre in stallo e fai le scelte verso chi ha più bisogno (ora A. che poverino è rimasto solo), ma tu devi stare con chi ti ama, e con colui che ami. Perciò se ti vuoi bene, rifletti bene con te stessa, è questa la situazione nella quale mi vorrò ritrovare tra dieci anni? 

Loneliness, tic tac, tic tac, tic tac, lo senti? Oggi puoi decidere, oggi tu puoi scegliere, lascia stare il fato cattivo, nessuno lo è, se non tu stessa ora!

2. Hai troppi doveri verso la tua famiglia, nonni ecc... 

_*Non mettere mai più i tuoi obiettivi nel cassetto, *_i vecchietti un giorno non ci saranno più, ecc... hai un fratello chiamalo, e digli che così non va... Non importa che stai in una famiglia in cui il maschio fa i cavoli suoi, e la donna no... Sta a te importi! Se hai ancora 27 anni puoi sentire per una borsa di studio e continuare l'università, se è il tuo sogno, e già lo rimpiangi, meglio ora che dopo! Fidati, dove vado io c'è gente di 50! Non è mai troppo tardi per migliorarsi.

Loneliness, ci sono tanti altri punti che potrei approfondire, ma il punto centrale è:

Smetti di discostare chi sei, da chi vorresti essere, e da chi gli altri vogliono che tu sia. 
Tu sei una: con difetti, pregi, e passioni, prendere o lasciare, inizia ad amarti, _*ricomincia da te!*_


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Quoto e aggiungo sul grassetto: molto spesso capita il contrario.



Capita talvolta però che le cose possano anche essere viste diversamente. Nel senso: Dal momento in cui una persona addebita tutto alle vicissitudini e si pone come soggetto passivo della propria vita io avverto sempre una incongruenza. La vita impone carichi a tutti e a nessuno. Si chiamano scelte, appunto. E nei post che ho letto non ho visto una sola scelta senza rimpianti. Non vuole essere un giudizio ma un'osservazione. Se si sceglie di favorire gli altri a discapito nostro deve essere una scelta fatta conn convinzione.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò e solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di scrivere. Vivo da 9 anni una 'storia parallela'. Lui, conosciuto quando avevo 18 anni e che mi è piaciuto sin dall'inizio. fisicamente era quello che sognavo. All'epoca del primo incontro ero fidanzata da un anno con un ragazzo di 8 anni più grande di me. Forse la lontananza da lui, perchè viveva in un'altra ragione, mi ha spinto ad incontrare G. Sin dall'inizio ci siamo frequentati: ci vedevamo ogni giorno, messaggi e continue chiamate. ha rispettato il mio essere vergine e mi ha sempre coccolata e desiderata. dall'altra parte c'era il mio amore perfetto M, al quale poi decidi di confessare il mio tradimento. MA purtroppo continuai a tradirlo. Ora sono fidanzata da 6 anni, con un altro ragazzo poichè M, dapprima mi perdonò il tradimento ma poi non riusci a stare con me e mi lasciò. Il mio attuale fidanzato A, con cui sto da 6 anni, ovviamente non sa nulla. con lui ci sono stati alti bassi e situazioni particolari ma in fin dei conti, quando siamo soli stiamo bene insieme. Eppure sono io che insistevo con il voler stare con lui. Ma mi sono resa conto che non è lui quello che voglio. Volevo sposarmi e avere dei bambini e penso che ciò mi avrebbe appagata, ma non sarà mai cosi perchè A, non vuole sposarsi.   In ogni caso, il mio problema più grande è G. Ogni volta che posso, voglio vederlo e lo penso. Ci sono stati periodi in cui lui era sparito dalla mia vita perchè una volta si è sposato ( e ci sono rimasta malissimo). Poi si è separato e ora ha una compagna e una bambina- Quando ho saputo che aveva una bimba mi è venuto da piangere perchè essendo i miei genitori separati, non volevo rovinare una famiglia. Nella mia vita ho sempre avuto situazioni brutte e G, è l'unica cosa bella che ho incontrato. Ogni volta con lui ero felice,spensierata,rilassata e mi sentivo bene. Anche oggi è cosi quando lo sento. Sì, è vero è una questione fisica ma non solo. Probabilmente se ci fossimo incontrati in momenti diversi, saremmo stati insieme e questa è una cosa che pensa anche lui. Purtroppo la tempistica non è mai stata il mio forte. Quando lui era libero, io ero impegnata. Dovevo esserci per lui e invece non c'ero. E penso di aver perso la persona giusta. Lo voglio sempre. Quando non si fa sentire o quando sparisce, mi fa arrabbiare e quando mi sto per rassegnare nel non vederlo più, lui riappare e fa riaffiorire in me tutte le vecchie emozioni. Sono sempre stata una ragazza perfetta, disponibile per la famiglia. La classica ragazza casa e chiesa, della porta accanto, pronta a tutto pur di aiutare gli altri. ma in realtà nascondo questo segreto da 9 anni. lo so di essere egoista e che penso solo a me, ma avendo avuto tante sofferenze e privazioni, non mi voglio staccare da G. ultimamente ci stiamo rivedendo spesso, lui è cosi affettuoso con me, sente i miei sfoghi, non mi giudica e mi vuole bene. Lo vorrei tutto per me, vorrei poter provare a stare con lui ma so che questa è una cosa impossibile. Forse se siamo destinati  stare insieme, un giorno, anche se lontano saremo insieme. Lui riesce a trovare sempre quella mezz'ora per me. basta che gli chiedo di vederci e lui c'è. Il mio fidanzato ultimamente è sempre cosi impegnato. Vorrei sentirmi la persona più importante, quella che viene prima. E solo G. mi fa sentire cosi. Non so proprio che fare. So che prima o poi questa storia che va avanti da 9 anni deve finire, ma non sono pronta a staccarmi da lui. Non so che fare. So solo che G mi fa sentire bene, anche con me stessa. Lui sa che mi piace tanto, da quando l'ho conosciuto.  e abbiamo parlato anche del fatto che saremmo potuti stare insieme ma le cose non sono andate come volevamo. Per ora ci accontentiamo del tempo che trascorriamo insieme. Spero che un giorno troverò pace.




Io la soluzione c'è l'ho, la prima è che continui a viverti quello che hai per come hai sempre fatto godendoti il tutto senza piangerti addosso, d'altronde la tua vita per come la stai vivendo l'hai voluta tu. La seconda è, chiudi tutto e ricominci d'accapo.


----------



## Darty (28 Aprile 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capita talvolta però che le cose possano anche essere viste diversamente. Nel senso: Dal momento in cui una persona addebita tutto alle vicissitudini e si pone come soggetto passivo della propria vita io avverto sempre una incongruenza. La vita impone carichi a tutti e a nessuno. Si chiamano scelte, appunto. E nei post che ho letto non ho visto una sola scelta senza rimpianti. Non vuole essere un giudizio ma un'osservazione. Se si sceglie di favorire gli altri a discapito nostro deve essere una scelta fatta conn convinzione.


Assolutamente d'accordo con la tua osservazione. Al di là del caso specifico, quello che volevo dire io, in generale, è che non sempre nella vita si raccoglie quello che si è seminato...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo con la tua osservazione. Al di là del caso specifico, quello che volevo dire io, in generale, è che non sempre nella vita si raccoglie quello che si è seminato...


Come Darty torto?
Nella vita è stupefacente...seminiamo patate e nascono carciofi...
E ti dici...ma porc...oppure ti dici..oh poffarre che mistiero è mai questo?

La vita è tutta un quodlibet!


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

mi è sfuggito Z,


----------



## Caciottina (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Benvenuta.Ma cosa vi impedisce di stare insieme?


Praticamente hai fatto girare la tua esistenza appresso ad uno che a me non pare voglia nulla da te. dalle tue parole io percepisco affetto, cura, protezione, friendship ma nulla piu.


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*No*



loneliness ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò e solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di scrivere. Vivo da 9 anni una 'storia parallela'. Lui, conosciuto quando avevo 18 anni e che mi è piaciuto sin dall'inizio. fisicamente era quello che sognavo. All'epoca del primo incontro ero fidanzata da un anno con un ragazzo di 8 anni più grande di me. Forse la lontananza da lui, perchè viveva in un'altra ragione, mi ha spinto ad incontrare G. Sin dall'inizio ci siamo frequentati: ci vedevamo ogni giorno, messaggi e continue chiamate. ha rispettato il mio essere vergine e mi ha sempre coccolata e desiderata. dall'altra parte c'era il mio amore perfetto M, al quale poi decidi di confessare il mio tradimento. MA purtroppo continuai a tradirlo. Ora sono fidanzata da 6 anni, con un altro ragazzo poichè M, dapprima mi perdonò il tradimento ma poi non riusci a stare con me e mi lasciò. Il mio attuale fidanzato A, con cui sto da 6 anni, ovviamente non sa nulla. con lui ci sono stati alti bassi e situazioni particolari ma in fin dei conti, quando siamo soli stiamo bene insieme. Eppure sono io che insistevo con il voler stare con lui. Ma mi sono resa conto che non è lui quello che voglio. Volevo sposarmi e avere dei bambini e penso che ciò mi avrebbe appagata, ma non sarà mai cosi perchè A, non vuole sposarsi.   In ogni caso, il mio problema più grande è G. Ogni volta che posso, voglio vederlo e lo penso. Ci sono stati periodi in cui lui era sparito dalla mia vita perchè una volta si è sposato ( e ci sono rimasta malissimo). Poi si è separato e ora ha una compagna e una bambina- Quando ho saputo che aveva una bimba mi è venuto da piangere perchè essendo i miei genitori separati, non volevo rovinare una famiglia. Nella mia vita ho sempre avuto situazioni brutte e G, è l'unica cosa bella che ho incontrato. Ogni volta con lui ero felice,spensierata,rilassata e mi sentivo bene. Anche oggi è cosi quando lo sento. Sì, è vero è una questione fisica ma non solo. Probabilmente se ci fossimo incontrati in momenti diversi, saremmo stati insieme e questa è una cosa che pensa anche lui. Purtroppo la tempistica non è mai stata il mio forte. Quando lui era libero, io ero impegnata. Dovevo esserci per lui e invece non c'ero. E penso di aver perso la persona giusta. Lo voglio sempre. Quando non si fa sentire o quando sparisce, mi fa arrabbiare e quando mi sto per rassegnare nel non vederlo più, lui riappare e fa riaffiorire in me tutte le vecchie emozioni. Sono sempre stata una ragazza perfetta, disponibile per la famiglia. La classica ragazza casa e chiesa, della porta accanto, pronta a tutto pur di aiutare gli altri. ma in realtà nascondo questo segreto da 9 anni. lo so di essere egoista e che penso solo a me, ma avendo avuto tante sofferenze e privazioni, non mi voglio staccare da G. ultimamente ci stiamo rivedendo spesso, lui è cosi affettuoso con me, sente i miei sfoghi, non mi giudica e mi vuole bene. Lo vorrei tutto per me, vorrei poter provare a stare con lui ma so che questa è una cosa impossibile. Forse se siamo destinati  stare insieme, un giorno, anche se lontano saremo insieme. Lui riesce a trovare sempre quella mezz'ora per me. basta che gli chiedo di vederci e lui c'è. Il mio fidanzato ultimamente è sempre cosi impegnato. Vorrei sentirmi la persona più importante, quella che viene prima. E solo G. mi fa sentire cosi. Non so proprio che fare. So che prima o poi questa storia che va avanti da 9 anni deve finire, ma non sono pronta a staccarmi da lui. Non so che fare. So solo che G mi fa sentire bene, anche con me stessa. Lui sa che mi piace tanto, da quando l'ho conosciuto.  e abbiamo parlato anche del fatto che saremmo potuti stare insieme ma le cose non sono andate come volevamo. Per ora ci accontentiamo del tempo che trascorriamo insieme. Spero che un giorno troverò pace.



Eh certo,intanto non fate trovare pace a chi vi mettete accanto,giusto no?ma per favore...!CHE CAZZO DI SCHIFO!


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> Rispondo a tutti..
> 
> Per chi mi chiedeva che tipo di rapporto ho con mio padre la risposta è semplice: con mio padre non ho alcun tipo di rapporto. fino a quando era a casa facevamo tutto insieme. nel momento in cui è andato via con un'altra donna e ha dato precedenza ai figli di lei, abbiamo chiuso tutto. ci parliamo solo per gli auguri.


*
BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2015)

sindrome dell'abbandono?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sindrome dell'abbandono?



Una sindrome non si nega mai a nessuno oramai. Io che sindrome ho?


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo,intanto non fate trovare pace a chi vi mettete accanto,giusto no?ma per favore...!CHE CAZZO DI SCHIFO!


Posso dire una cosa?
Io mi sarei rotta le palle di tutta sta psicologia da strapazzo che ognuno si rigira come gli pare per giustificare ogni proprio comportamento/atteggiamento teso essenzialmente a pararsi il culo. Chi più chi meno, ognuno ha dalla sua buchi neri nella propria esistenza, carenze, mancanze da parte di chi avrebbe dovuto non farci mancare nulla and so on,  e farne uno scudo è la cosa più banale e puerile che esista. E allora dove sta l'intelligenza, dove sta la capacità di continuare a crescere una volta adulti, dove sta la ricerca per migliorarsi se ci si limita a cullarsi in quello che è stato e ad annasparci dentro? Si ha sempre la possibilità di scegliere cosa fare della propria vita, sempre. Io cerco di non dimenticarmelo mai.


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> Io mi sarei rotta le palle di tutta sta psicologia da strapazzo che ognuno si rigira come gli pare per giustificare ogni proprio comportamento/atteggiamento teso essenzialmente a pararsi il culo. Chi più chi meno, ognuno ha dalla sua buchi neri nella propria esistenza, carenze, mancanze da parte di chi avrebbe dovuto non farci mancare nulla and so on,  e farne uno scudo è la cosa più banale e puerile che esista. E allora dove sta l'intelligenza, dove sta la capacità di continuare a crescere una volta adulti, dove sta la ricerca per migliorarsi se ci si limita a cullarsi in quello che è stato e ad annasparci dentro? Si ha sempre la possibilità di scegliere cosa fare della propria vita, sempre. Io cerco di non dimenticarmelo mai.


Qua nessuno giustifica nessuno! Tesoro bello! Se a te ti rode che altri tradiscano, significa che ti rode il culo de riflesso! E il riflesso brucia! Ma sappi che quello che sei, purtroppo per te, lo sei in parte per via di quella doppia elica di merda che abbiamo tutti, e successivamente l'ambiente che ci circonda e le nostre esperienze. E' una cosa da elementar watson, ma non gisutifica nulla, anzi potrebbe farti capire del perchè e del per come, nonostante tutta la famosa SCELTA diversa non abbia funzionato.

Cosa credi, che io che tradisco mi ritengo un fiko della madonna? Ne sono assolutamente consapevole che sono una merda bastarda!


----------



## banshee (28 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> *
> BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


...il nesso sta nel fatto che se il padre ti abbandona potresti avere difficoltà a legarti sentimentalmente a qualcuno che ti sceglie al 100%, e quindi inconsapevolmente cerchi sempre qualcuno che ti "abbandona?"


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...il nesso sta nel fatto che se il padre ti abbandona potresti avere difficoltà a legarti sentimentalmente a qualcuno che ti sceglie al 100%, e quindi inconsapevolmente cerchi sempre qualcuno che ti "abbandona?"


Non sono io a poter dire questa cosa. Ho le mie idee. Ma non posso fare commenti o dare consigli a livello psicologico. Sarei da denuncia. Un nesso fra quello che è lei e il rapporto col padre e quello che fa sicuramente c'è.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Qua nessuno giustifica nessuno! Tesoro bello! Se a te ti rode che altri tradiscano, significa che ti rode il culo de riflesso! E il riflesso brucia! Ma sappi che quello che sei, purtroppo per te, lo sei in parte per via di quella doppia elica di merda che abbiamo tutti, e successivamente l'ambiente che ci circonda e le nostre esperienze. E' una cosa da elementar watson, ma non gisutifica nulla, anzi potrebbe farti capire del perchè e del per come, nonostante tutta la famosa SCELTA diversa non abbia funzionato.
> 
> Cosa credi, che io che tradisco mi ritengo un fiko della madonna? Ne sono assolutamente consapevole che sono una merda bastarda!


Ma tu dai retta a quella mai goduta li'????mi meraviglio di  te Fat..........poi perche'siamo(visto che tradisco a nastro pure io..)merde??Guarda che i motel sono sempre pieni....noi siamo la maggioranza,il resto sono i becchi e bastonati..:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## banshee (28 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non sono io a poter dire questa cosa. Ho le mie idee. Ma non posso fare commenti o dare consigli a livello psicologico. Sarei da denuncia. Un nesso fra quello che è lei e il rapporto col padre e quello che fa sicuramente c'è.


no ma figurati.. qua è solo un confronto a menti aperte credo... penso che nessuno legga il forum per avere consigli "psicologici" almeno mi auguro!


----------



## Caciottina (28 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma tu dai retta a quella mai goduta li'????mi meraviglio di  te Fat..........poi perche'siamo(visto che tradisco a nastro pure io..)merde??Guarda che i motel sono sempre pieni....noi siamo la maggioranza,il resto sono i becchi e bastonati..:carneval::carneval::carneval:



chi troppo si loda si imborda.
tu non hai e non sei nulla. i motel....uno squallore mai coperto prima. agisci in maniera squallida in posti squallidi con una frequenza squallida.
non mi pronuncio sulle signore con cui ti accompagni, io in motel non mi ci farei mai portare ma tant'e'


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Qua nessuno giustifica nessuno! Tesoro bello! Se a te ti rode che altri tradiscano, significa che ti rode il culo de riflesso! E il riflesso brucia! Ma sappi che quello che sei, purtroppo per te, lo sei in parte per via di quella doppia elica di merda che abbiamo tutti, e successivamente l'ambiente che ci circonda e le nostre esperienze. E' una cosa da elementar watson, ma non gisutifica nulla, anzi potrebbe farti capire del perchè e del per come, nonostante tutta la famosa SCELTA diversa non abbia funzionato.
> 
> Cosa credi, che io che tradisco mi ritengo un fiko della madonna? Ne sono assolutamente consapevole che sono una merda bastarda!



Veramente non mi riferivo solo al tradimento, ma ad autogiustificazioni generiche di cui molti si fregiano per darsi un perchè, poco riflettendo che la loro postura assolvente se abilita se stessi, nel contempo danneggia qualcun altro. E' troppo comodo fermarsi al primo perchè e al secondo percome ci vengono in mente e piantarci le tende, ma non è da tutti andare oltre, me ne rendo conto. 


Chi tradisce per me non è affatto un figo della madonna nè una merda bastarda; chi tradisce farebbe solo bene ad essere onesto con se stesso e magari dire che lo fa perchè semplicemente gli piace farlo piuttosto che nascondersi, quando lo fa, dietro rivangamenti nell'infanzia e cazzate del genere. Questo volevo dire. Anche.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> chi troppo si loda si imborda.
> tu non hai e non sei nulla. i motel....uno squallore mai coperto prima. agisci in maniera squallida in posti squallidi con una frequenza squallida.
> non mi pronuncio sulle signore con cui ti accompagni, io in motel non mi ci farei mai portare ma tant'e'



Cara Lontrina bello piacciono pochissimo pure a me,ma purtroppo non e'di giorno si possa fare altro no??

Le signore sono uno spasso,l'ultima per giustificare il fatto che tradisca come un'ossesso pur avendo 36 anni,e 2 figli piccoli,mi ha detto''quello che ho a casa non mi va piu'bene''...e anche che cercava ''amore non sesso''.Infatti dopo 1 ora che mi conosceva...


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma tu dai retta a quella mai goduta li'????mi meraviglio di  te Fat..........poi perche'siamo(visto che tradisco a nastro pure io..)merde??Guarda che i motel sono sempre pieni....noi siamo la maggioranza,il resto sono i becchi e bastonati..:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Pezzo d'idiota, ma lo sai che significa "mai goduta"? Semmai dovresti dire "mai godente", ma il tuo cervellino da pezzente del sesso non ci arriva.

Chi non tradisce *sceglie* di non farlo, non perchè non ha occasione. E spesso ne avrebbe pure andando dal macellaio o semplicemente passeggiando per strada, a differenza di chi è costretto a raccattare altri sfigati come lui in  siti all'uopo. Ma tacitati, vecchio porco rincoglionito.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> Io mi sarei rotta le palle di tutta sta psicologia da strapazzo che ognuno si rigira come gli pare per giustificare ogni proprio comportamento/atteggiamento teso essenzialmente a pararsi il culo. Chi più chi meno, ognuno ha dalla sua buchi neri nella propria esistenza, carenze, mancanze da parte di chi avrebbe dovuto non farci mancare nulla and so on,  e farne uno scudo è la cosa più banale e puerile che esista. E allora dove sta l'intelligenza, dove sta la capacità di continuare a crescere una volta adulti, dove sta la ricerca per migliorarsi se ci si limita a cullarsi in quello che è stato e ad annasparci dentro? Si ha sempre la possibilità di scegliere cosa fare della propria vita, sempre. Io cerco di non dimenticarmelo mai.


secondo me il vero paraculo non cerca affatto giustificazioni, bensì agisce proprio per non trovarsi a chiappe scoperte, nel senso che non desidera essere preso in contropiede, insomma ha una capacità di analisi che gli permette di non annaspare ex post alla ricerca di giustificazioni


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una sindrome non si nega mai a nessuno oramai. Io che sindrome ho?


ah boh.  Fata dice di aver fatto bingo.   ho ipotizzato si riferisse a quello.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> chi troppo si loda si imborda.
> tu non hai e non sei nulla. i motel....uno squallore mai coperto prima. agisci in maniera squallida in posti squallidi con una frequenza squallida.
> non mi pronuncio sulle signore con cui ti accompagni, *io in motel non mi ci farei mai portare ma tant'*e'


A parte quotare il resto
ma direi che se hai una storia extra non hai grande scelta su dove andare


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pezzo d'idiota, ma lo sai che significa "mai goduta"? Semmai dovresti dire "mai godente", ma il tuo cervellino da pezzente del sesso non ci arriva.
> 
> *Chi non tradisce sceglie di non farlo, non perchè non ha occasione*. E spesso ne avrebbe pure andando dal macellaio o semplicemente passeggiando per strada, a differenza di chi è costretto a raccattare altri sfigati come lui in  siti all'uopo. Ma tacitati, vecchio porco rincoglionito.


Dall'altra parte della barricata ma quoto


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

Io ho la sindrome del _MEDO_
Ossia le donne dicono:

Se sto con te, _me do (=scappo)

_Oppure

_Me do _a tutti ma a te nun _me do



_Sdrammatizziamo :carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me il vero paraculo non cerca affatto giustificazioni, bensì agisce proprio per non trovarsi a chiappe scoperte, nel senso che non desidera essere preso in contropiede, insomma ha una capacità di analisi che gli permette di non annaspare ex post alla ricerca di giustificazioni


Mi viene in mente che quella della ricerca di giustificazioni più o meno "psicologabili" sia una prerogativa più volta al  femminile. Come se il dire a se stesse che si tromba per il piacere di farlo possa essere equivocato col darsi della troia da sole. E dunque si aggira il concetto dandosi spiegazioni magari appurate su Vanity Fair mentre ci si fa il biondo grano dal parrucchiere.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente che quella della ricerca di giustificazioni più o meno "psicologabili" sia una prerogativa più volta al  femminile. Come se il dire a se stesse che si tromba per il piacere di farlo possa essere equivocato col darsi della troia da sole. E dunque si aggira il concetto dandosi spiegazioni magari appurate su Vanity Fair mentre ci si fa il biondo grano dal parrucchiere.


quoto

osti ma hai preso a scopate il micione??
cattiva:rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pezzo d'idiota, ma lo sai che significa "mai goduta"? Semmai dovresti dire "mai godente", ma il tuo cervellino da pezzente del sesso non ci arriva.
> 
> *Chi non tradisce sceglie di non farlo*, non perchè non ha occasione. E spesso ne avrebbe pure andando dal macellaio o semplicemente passeggiando per strada, a differenza di chi è costretto a raccattare altri sfigati come lui in  siti all'uopo. Ma tacitati, vecchio porco rincoglionito.



Non so a che categoria appartengo. Io non scelgo neanche. Mica mi reprimo.
Proprio: 
NON mi interessa
NON mi diverto in quel modo lì
NON riesco ad andare a letto con nessuno se non molto coinvolta emotivamente
Scopare con gente a caso nei motel mi fa squallore e lo trovo anche un po' patetico
Trovo che nella vita ci siano mille altri modi migliori di impegnare il proprio tempo libero

Ecco Alba Rohrwacher e Pierfrancesco Favino in 'Cosa voglio di più' non mi facevano squallore. Ma quello era amore....


----------



## Caciottina (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte quotare il resto
> ma direi che se hai una storia extra non hai grande scelta su dove andare


per scopare farfie? mah direi che posti e modi ne esistono a gogo....pensa a dove vanno i giovani che vivono a casa con i genitori , hanno la ragazzetta e non possono farlo a casa. non direi che vanno in motel.
poi sicuramente per gli adulti sara la prima scelta in termini di tranquillita anonimato e forse , dico forse inconsciamente ti da un tempo massimo in cui puoi agire...finita l ora finiscono i giochi...magari invece se vai al mare in una spiaggia isolata ti fai prendere dal romanticismo perdi conginizone del tempo....boh


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> per scopare farfie? mah direi che posti e modi ne esistono a gogo....pensa a dove vanno i giovani che vivono a casa con i genitori , hanno la ragazzetta e non possono farlo a casa. non direi che vanno in motel.
> poi sicuramente per gli adulti sara la prima scelta in termini di tranquillita anonimato e forse , dico forse inconsciamente ti da un tempo massimo in cui puoi agire...finita l ora finiscono i giochi...magari invece se vai al mare in una spiaggia isolata ti fai prendere dal romanticismo perdi conginizone del tempo....boh


Eh...sulla spiaggia a dicembre la vedo un po' gelida la cosa 
E comunque i motel (almeno da queste parti) non vanno ad ore, paghi la stanza e te la puoi tenere fino al giorno dopo se vuoi.
A me capitoSSE in un passato remoto. Non erano luoghi sordidi e squallidi, anzi.
Certo mò è meglio casuccia mia


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> per scopare farfie? mah direi che posti e modi ne esistono a gogo....pensa a dove vanno i giovani che vivono a casa con i genitori , hanno la ragazzetta e non possono farlo a casa. non direi che vanno in motel.
> poi sicuramente per gli adulti sara la prima scelta in termini di tranquillita anonimato e forse , dico forse inconsciamente ti da un tempo massimo in cui puoi agire...finita l ora finiscono i giochi...magari invece se vai al mare in una spiaggia isolata ti fai prendere dal romanticismo perdi conginizone del tempo....boh


Che esistano non ne dubito
Che se devo sciegliere tra la spiaggia, l'auto (che ho utilizzato parecchio) o non so cosa scelgo il mote, l'hotel anche.
Al tempo massimo non ci ho mai pensato
Raramente ho dovuto guardare l'orologio

E se penso a mio figlio mi auguro lo faccia in posti più "sicuri" di una spiaggia


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Eh*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Qua nessuno giustifica nessuno! Tesoro bello! Se a te ti rode che altri tradiscano, significa che ti rode il culo de riflesso! E il riflesso brucia! Ma sappi che quello che sei, purtroppo per te, lo sei in parte per via di quella doppia elica di merda che abbiamo tutti, e successivamente l'ambiente che ci circonda e le nostre esperienze. E' una cosa da elementar watson, ma non gisutifica nulla, anzi potrebbe farti capire del perchè e del per come, nonostante tutta la famosa SCELTA diversa non abbia funzionato.
> 
> Cosa credi, che io che tradisco mi ritengo un fiko della madonna? Ne sono assolutamente consapevole che sono una merda bastarda!



Eh no fratè!Qui è un continuo,e dobbiamo leggerci ogni volta ste quattro puttanate,ed io poi mi sarei pure rotto il cazzo.
Qui nessuno devo giustificare nessuno,tradisci?cazzi tuoi,la vita è la tua.Sono anche cazzi tuoi i motivi,le dipendenze che hai.Tradisci ma non giocare con il culo degli altri e cazzo.Ma stattene da sola e non rompere i coglioni,a rigà la vita è fatta di scelte.... non posso avere la ferrari che fa 10 a litri no?Eh beati cazzi....!


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eh...sulla spiaggia a dicembre la vedo un po' gelida la cosa
> *E comunque i motel (almeno da queste parti) non vanno ad ore, paghi la stanza e te la puoi tenere fino al giorno dopo se vuoi.*
> A me capitoSSE in un passato remoto. Non erano luoghi sordidi e squallidi, anzi.
> Certo mò è meglio casuccia mia


E se lasci la stanza dopo poche ore non c'è il rischio che ti chiedano come mai, se per caso non ti è piaciuta, etc, etc.....cosa faresti?? Gli diresti: "guardi ho un problema devo riaccompagnarla a casa"


----------



## Caciottina (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che esistano non ne dubito
> Che se devo sciegliere tra la spiaggia, l'auto (che ho utilizzato parecchio) o non so cosa scelgo il mote, l'hotel anche.
> Al tempo massimo non ci ho mai pensato
> Raramente ho dovuto guardare l'orologio
> ...



infatti volevo dirti di non pensare a tuo figlio. 
ma poi perche scusa? 
prendi due vent enni che stanno insieme da due anni e vanno a fare l amore in spiaggia.....mica non e' sicuro....forse lo e' piu di una macchina. ma io non ho mai fatto sesso in macchina...non me lo hanno mai fatto fare 

poi, non lo so. con il mio compagno mi fermerei anche in un motel, o se avessi un amante importante, una persona da coccolare anche , ma qui parliamo di lothar.....


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2015)

Tifo e quoto la filippus. E anche free va..!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> infatti volevo dirti di non pensare a tuo figlio.
> ma poi perche scusa?
> prendi due vent enni che stanno insieme da due anni e vanno a fare l amore in spiaggia.....mica non e' sicuro....forse lo e' piu di una macchina. ma io non ho mai fatto sesso in macchina...non me lo hanno mai fatto fare
> 
> poi, non lo so. con il mio compagno mi fermerei anche in un motel, o se avessi un amante importante, una persona da coccolare anche , ma qui parliamo di lothar.....


Se abbini le storie di Lothar al motel concordo
Ma sono squallide per me le storie, non il motel

Non amo i luoghi all'aperto o meglio, mi piacerebbe anche, ma non riuscirei a rilassarmi totalmente esattamente come in auto


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E se lasci la stanza dopo poche ore non c'è il rischio che ti chiedano come mai, se per caso non ti è piaciuta, etc, etc.....cosa faresti?? Gli diresti: "guardi ho un problema devo riaccompagnarla a casa"


Non gliene può fregare di meno. E' una città con 3 milioni di persone, se ne fottono di quello che fai e alcuni posti sono notoriamente prescelti da coppie clandestine e non, per le loro rutilanti avventure.
Lady Godiva aveva scelto bene per esempio, posto ameno, però sbagliava sempre la svolta sta stronza e me so arrivate tre multe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non gliene può fregare di meno. E' una città con 3 milioni di persone, se ne fottono di quello che fai e alcuni posti sono notoriamente prescelti da coppie clandestine e non, per le loro rutilanti avventure.
> Lady Godiva aveva scelto bene per esempio, posto ameno, però sbagliava sempre la svolta sta stronza e me so arrivate tre multe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oltre il danno la beffa


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non gliene può fregare di meno. E' una città con 3 milioni di persone, se ne fottono di quello che fai e alcuni posti sono notoriamente prescelti da coppie clandestine e non, per le loro rutilanti avventure.
> *Lady Godiva aveva scelto bene per esempio, posto ameno, però sbagliava sempre la svolta sta stronza e me so arrivate tre multe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*



perché non conosce i cartelli stradali... :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non gliene può fregare di meno. E' una città con 3 milioni di persone, se ne fottono di quello che fai e alcuni posti sono notoriamente prescelti da coppie clandestine e non, per le loro rutilanti avventure.
> Lady Godiva aveva scelto bene per esempio, posto ameno, però sbagliava sempre la svolta sta stronza e me so arrivate tre multe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perchè la macchina era intestata a te? Che figata.


----------



## drusilla (28 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E se lasci la stanza dopo poche ore non c'è il rischio che ti chiedano come mai, se per caso non ti è piaciuta, etc, etc.....cosa faresti?? Gli diresti: "guardi ho un problema devo riaccompagnarla a casa"


Molti alberghi se li dici day use capiscono subito, il prezzo è migliore, normalmente fino alle 18. Sono abituati.


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> *Molti alberghi se li dici day use capiscono subito, il prezzo è migliore, normalmente fino alle 18. Sono abituati.*



Dici?? 

Basta che non siano gestiti da cinesi...


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non gliene può fregare di meno. E' una città con 3 milioni di persone, se ne fottono di quello che fai e alcuni posti sono notoriamente prescelti da coppie clandestine e non, per le loro rutilanti avventure.
> Lady Godiva aveva scelto bene per esempio, posto ameno, però sbagliava sempre la svolta sta stronza e me so arrivate tre multe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Azzo..gliel'hai fatte pagare a lei almeno?Madoooona...:singleeye:


----------



## banshee (28 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non gliene può fregare di meno. E' una città con 3 milioni di persone, se ne fottono di quello che fai e alcuni posti sono notoriamente prescelti da coppie clandestine e non, per le loro rutilanti avventure.
> Lady Godiva aveva scelto bene per esempio, posto ameno, *però sbagliava sempre la svolta sta stronza *e me so arrivate tre multe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


scusa Stark ma pure Lady Godiva c'ha la ryoghite?


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> oltre il danno la beffa


Un po' riluttante all'inizio: "_ma dici che non si può fare ricorso?_"
"_Lo sai che ricorso fa una curiosa rima con Pronto soccorso?_"
Se le è pagate :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*NOoo*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se abbini le storie di Lothar al motel concordo
> Ma sono squallide per me le storie, non il motel
> 
> Non amo i luoghi all'aperto o meglio, mi piacerebbe anche, ma non riuscirei a rilassarmi totalmente esattamente come in auto



Orrore!ma la fratta con il guardone che ti guarda e se fa na pippa...e quando hai finito passi e saluti?ma io mi ci sono ammazzato dalla risate...!Solo una volta a villa borghese...quando sono passato in moto il guardone mi ha tirato l'ombrello...ho accostato sono sceso dalla moto....il resto non lo scrivo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Orrore!ma la fratta con il guardone che ti guarda e se fa na pippa...e quando hai finito passi e saluti?ma io mi ci sono ammazzato dalla risate...!Solo una volta a villa borghese...quando sono passato in moto il guardone mi ha tirato l'ombrello...ho accostato sono sceso dalla moto....il resto non lo scrivo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no io quando ho beccato il guardone me sono messa paura però


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*See*



Simy ha detto:


> no io quando ho beccato il guardone me sono messa paura però


Ma dai paura de che?:rotfl:quello sta ancora correndo...:rotfl::rotfl:vabbè tu hai visto quando voglio so essere abbastanza coercitivo....ricordi?


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai paura de che?:rotfl:quello sta ancora correndo...:rotfl::rotfl:vabbè tu hai visto quando voglio so essere abbastanza coercitivo....*ricordi?*


si :scared:

però della puttana me lo so preso io


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Orrore!ma la fratta con il guardone che ti guarda e se fa na pippa...e quando hai finito passi e saluti?ma io mi ci sono ammazzato dalla risate...!Solo una volta a villa borghese...quando sono passato in moto il guardone mi ha tirato l'ombrello...ho accostato sono sceso dalla moto....il resto non lo scrivo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'unica volta che è capitato a me era appoggiato al finestrino. Se non mi è venuto un infarto non mi viene più.
E in più ho dovuto trattenere lui che voleva riempirlo di botte e non era il caso...


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> si :scared:
> 
> però della puttana me lo so preso io



E vabbè   effetti collaterali del tutto risibili...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Seee*



farfalla ha detto:


> L'unica volta che è capitato a me era appoggiato al finestrino. Se non mi è venuto un infarto non mi viene più.
> E in più ho dovuto trattenere lui che voleva riempirlo di botte e non era il caso...


Nel mio caso la mia lei rideva....e vorrei vedere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e mi diceva ammazzalo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si :scared:
> 
> però della puttana me lo so preso io


Non dirmi che era il pulciaro.


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *L'unica volta che è capitato a me era appoggiato al finestrino. Se non mi è venuto un infarto non mi viene più.*
> E in più ho dovuto trattenere lui che voleva riempirlo di botte e non era il caso...



Idem...


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dirmi che era il pulciaro.



no


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no io quando ho beccato il guardone me sono messa paura però


A me invece i carabinieri una volta e la municipale un'altra, eccheccazz.


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> no



A me non ha detto nulla...anzi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel mio caso la mia lei rideva....e vorrei vedere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e mi diceva ammazzalo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lei rideva. io ero in un posto dove se scoppiava il casino nei casini c'eravamo noi
Se non avessi avuto un minimo di sangue freddo non sarei qui a raccontarla tranquillamente


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Lei rideva. io ero in un posto dove se scoppiava il casino nei casini c'eravamo noi
> Se non avessi avuto un minimo di sangue freddo non sarei qui a raccontarla tranquillamente



ma con chi ti infratti pure te?


----------



## drusilla (28 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Dici??
> 
> Basta che non siano gestiti da cinesi...


Ti dico ti dico. No cinesi. Googla day use e ti si apre un mondo.
Ah i fondamentali....


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ti dico ti dico. No cinesi. Googla day use e ti si apre un mondo.
> Ah i fondamentali....


siamo proprio all'ABC :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

Abbiamo ufficialmente svaccato il thread


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no


Vabbè qualcuno non gradito che ti batteva i pezzi comunque.


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ti dico ti dico. No cinesi. Googla day use e ti si apre un mondo.
> Ah i fondamentali....


Concordo, mi mancano proprio le basi


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ti dico ti dico. No cinesi. Googla day use e ti si apre un mondo.
> Ah i fondamentali....


Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di farne un business


----------



## drusilla (28 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di farne un business


Io lo consiglio a qualche amica che ha il b&b... c'è grossa crisi!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che esistano non ne dubito
> Che se devo sciegliere tra la spiaggia, l'auto (che ho utilizzato parecchio) o non so cosa scelgo il mote, l'hotel anche.
> Al tempo massimo non ci ho mai pensato
> Raramente ho dovuto guardare l'orologio
> ...



Hai ragione Farfy,qualche mese fa'con tipa nuova fatto in auto x quel che si poteva....sono tornato ragazzino...


----------



## banshee (28 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no io quando ho beccato il guardone me sono messa paura però


io pure! ma a villa borghese?


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io pure! ma a villa borghese?


 eh ma pure te, Villa Borghese è peggio de Piazza del Popolo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (28 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh ma pure te, Villa Borghese è peggio de Piazza del Popolo :rotfl:


ero piccola :girlcry::girlcry: 

e fragile

duduuduuudadaddaaaaa


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione Farfy,qualche mese fa'con tipa nuova fatto in auto x quel che si poteva....sono tornato ragazzino...


Miciò CHE PALLE, prima dici che non scopi da mesi, poi ogni tanto chissà come ne ricacci una. Madonna che cazzaro.


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ero piccola :girlcry::girlcry:
> 
> e fragile
> 
> duduuduuudadaddaaaaa


periferia portami viaaaaaaaaaaa....
vicino casa mia c'era un posto soprannominato "maternità", ho detto tutto

oggi in tale luogo sorge il rione Rinascimento

le nascite erano nel destino


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io pure! ma a villa borghese?


No, dietro al mercato di Val Melaina...


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Io l'ho fatto un sacco di volte sulla spiaggia,nel bosco,in macchina...Se ci fosse un guardone non me ne sono mai accorta:facepalm:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto un sacco di volte sulla spiaggia,nel bosco,in macchina...Se ci fosse un guardone non me ne sono mai accorta:facepalm:


E sempre con lo stesso, sai che palle pure per il guardone.


----------



## Stark72 (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sempre con lo stesso, sai che palle pure per il guardone.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sempre con lo stesso, sai che palle pure per il guardone.


È vero eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah boh.  Fata dice di aver fatto bingo.   ho ipotizzato si riferisse a quello.


Ho risposto un poco più su.


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no fratè!Qui è un continuo,e dobbiamo leggerci ogni volta ste quattro puttanate,ed io poi mi sarei pure rotto il cazzo.
> Qui nessuno devo giustificare nessuno,tradisci?cazzi tuoi,la vita è la tua.Sono anche cazzi tuoi i motivi,le dipendenze che hai.Tradisci ma non giocare con il culo degli altri e cazzo.Ma stattene da sola e non rompere i coglioni,a rigà la vita è fatta di scelte.... non posso avere la ferrari che fa 10 a litri no?Eh beati cazzi....!


E posso pure esse d'accordo co te. Ma nun me fermo però ar primo cancello. Cerco di capire sta pora crista.


----------



## Trinità (28 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una sindrome non si nega mai a nessuno oramai. Io che sindrome ho?


Vecchiaia!


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Dici??
> 
> Basta che non siano gestiti da cinesi...


Ma scherzi?! È una roba da 4 stelle!!!


----------



## Trinità (28 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pezzo d'idiota, ma lo sai che significa "mai goduta"? Semmai dovresti dire "mai godente", ma il tuo cervellino da pezzente del sesso non ci arriva.
> 
> Chi non tradisce *sceglie* di non farlo, non perchè non ha occasione. E spesso ne avrebbe pure andando dal macellaio o semplicemente passeggiando per strada, a differenza di chi è costretto a raccattare altri sfigati come lui in  siti all'uopo. Ma tacitati, vecchio porco rincoglionito.


Secondo me, non è proprio così!
Forse chi non tradisce è per il solo fatto che non ne ha motivo, in quanto
la compagnia che si ritrova colma le sue mancanze.
I malati di sesso non sono traditori.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Secondo me, non è proprio così!
> Forse chi non tradisce è per il solo fatto che non ne ha motivo, in quanto
> la compagnia che si ritrova colma le sue mancanze.
> I malati di sesso non sono traditori.



Come disse Paul Newman "perchè andare al ristorante a mangiare l'hamburger quando in casa hai il filetto?" :rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco. Sono una salsiccia scaduta


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E posso pure esse d'accordo co te. Ma nun me fermo però ar primo cancello. Cerco di capire sta pora crista.



Ma certo,ma i poveri cristi sono i cristi ignari,non quelli che vogliono provare tanti cancelli.....


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> No, dietro al mercato di Val Melaina...



Conosco il posto.....sotto c'è il mercato...strada buia...il muro da una parte e le fratte con una rete dall'altra....:up:Andavo a guardare pure io....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosco il posto.....sotto c'è il mercato...strada buia...il muro da una parte e le fratte con una rete dall'altra....:up:Andavo a guardare pure io....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io ripeto che il meglio sono le pinete... 
O gli ultimi binari della stazioni di paese...


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io ripeto che il meglio sono le pinete...
> O gli ultimi binari della stazioni di paese...



E allora io mi sono superato.Parco della marcigliana....belle fratte,centrale elettrica di roma nord... un ex orfanotrofio abbandonato...dove girano strane voci...ma molto strane...messe nere...presenze oscure,e una sberla di cazzo da paura....quando frequentavo quel posto....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosco il posto.....sotto c'è il mercato...strada buia...il muro da una parte e le fratte con una rete dall'altra....:up:Andavo a guardare pure io....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





si proprio li


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> si proprio li



Be chi ti ci ha portato..peccava di poca fantasia e non conosceva bene la zona....!Ci sono ben altri posti....!Le fratte di roma nord sono il mio pane,tu dimmi dove fuori farti una pecora brutale ed io ti trovo il posto.:up:


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be chi ti ci ha portato..peccava di poca fantasia e non conosceva bene la zona....!Ci sono ben altri posti....!Le fratte di roma nord sono il mio pane,tu dimmi dove fuori farti una pecora brutale ed io ti trovo il posto.:up:


non te lo dico chi mi ci ha portato 

sul resto... ti farò sapere


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> non te lo dico chi mi ci ha portato
> 
> sul resto... ti farò sapere


Nn ti sei persa nulla....chi nn ha fantasia è scarso pure sul resto...

fammi sapere...non ti deluderò....


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nn *ti sei persa nulla.*...chi nn ha fantasia è scarso pure sul resto...
> 
> fammi sapere...*non ti deluderò*....



sul primo neretto: assolutamente d'accordo

sul secondo: lo so, non mi hai mai delusa


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> sul primo neretto: assolutamente d'accordo
> 
> sul secondo: lo so, non mi hai mai delusa



Ci prendo sempre:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:fammi sapere....entro tre anni possibilmente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci prendo sempre:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:fammi sapere....entro tre anni possibilmente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



E si...sei un pò pigretta....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...sei un pò pigretta....:rotfl:



ho i miei tempi :ar:


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ho i miei tempi :ar:


E si,ne so qualcosa....


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,ne so qualcosa....


:facepalm:


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo,ma i poveri cristi sono i cristi ignari,non quelli che vogliono provare tanti cancelli.....


Magari so cancelli de carne......... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Magari so cancelli de carne......... :rotfl:



Si con turgidi  lucchetti dalla punta rosa...


----------



## Bender (29 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non so a che categoria appartengo. Io non scelgo neanche. Mica mi reprimo.
> Proprio:
> NON mi interessa
> NON mi diverto in quel modo lì
> ...


mi ricordo quel film quando lei diceva al marito mi dispiace e lui rispondeva sapessi a mè


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non so a che categoria appartengo. Io non scelgo neanche. Mica mi reprimo.
> Proprio:
> NON mi interessa
> NON mi diverto in quel modo lì
> ...



Neanch'io lo credevo possibile,tanti anni fa'scambiai per marziana una tipa che mi disse''non se sara'sesso al primo incontro''.Invece le ultime due volte e'stato cosi'......


----------



## drusilla (29 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non so a che categoria appartengo. Io non scelgo neanche. Mica mi reprimo.
> Proprio:
> NON mi interessa
> NON mi diverto in quel modo lì
> ...



è vero che non erano squallidi, ma credo ricordare che al inizio era sesso e basta. Poi si sono innamorati, o infatuati, o amati.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò e solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di scrivere. Vivo da 9 anni una 'storia parallela'. Lui, conosciuto quando avevo 18 anni e che mi è piaciuto sin dall'inizio. fisicamente era quello che sognavo. All'epoca del primo incontro ero fidanzata da un anno con un ragazzo di 8 anni più grande di me. Forse la lontananza da lui, perchè viveva in un'altra ragione, mi ha spinto ad incontrare G. Sin dall'inizio ci siamo frequentati: ci vedevamo ogni giorno, messaggi e continue chiamate. ha rispettato il mio essere vergine e mi ha sempre coccolata e desiderata. dall'altra parte c'era il mio amore perfetto M, al quale poi decidi di confessare il mio tradimento. MA purtroppo continuai a tradirlo. Ora sono fidanzata da 6 anni, con un altro ragazzo poichè M, dapprima mi perdonò il tradimento ma poi non riusci a stare con me e mi lasciò. Il mio attuale fidanzato A, con cui sto da 6 anni, ovviamente non sa nulla. con lui ci sono stati alti bassi e situazioni particolari ma in fin dei conti, quando siamo soli stiamo bene insieme. Eppure sono io che insistevo con il voler stare con lui. Ma mi sono resa conto che non è lui quello che voglio. Volevo sposarmi e avere dei bambini e penso che ciò mi avrebbe appagata, ma non sarà mai cosi perchè A, non vuole sposarsi.   In ogni caso, il mio problema più grande è G. Ogni volta che posso, voglio vederlo e lo penso. Ci sono stati periodi in cui lui era sparito dalla mia vita perchè una volta si è sposato ( e ci sono rimasta malissimo). Poi si è separato e ora ha una compagna e una bambina- Quando ho saputo che aveva una bimba mi è venuto da piangere perchè essendo i miei genitori separati, non volevo rovinare una famiglia. Nella mia vita ho sempre avuto situazioni brutte e G, è l'unica cosa bella che ho incontrato. Ogni volta con lui ero felice,spensierata,rilassata e mi sentivo bene. Anche oggi è cosi quando lo sento. Sì, è vero è una questione fisica ma non solo. Probabilmente se ci fossimo incontrati in momenti diversi, saremmo stati insieme e questa è una cosa che pensa anche lui. Purtroppo la tempistica non è mai stata il mio forte. Quando lui era libero, io ero impegnata. Dovevo esserci per lui e invece non c'ero. E penso di aver perso la persona giusta. Lo voglio sempre. Quando non si fa sentire o quando sparisce, mi fa arrabbiare e quando mi sto per rassegnare nel non vederlo più, lui riappare e fa riaffiorire in me tutte le vecchie emozioni. Sono sempre stata una ragazza perfetta, disponibile per la famiglia. La classica ragazza casa e chiesa, della porta accanto, pronta a tutto pur di aiutare gli altri. ma in realtà nascondo questo segreto da 9 anni. lo so di essere egoista e che penso solo a me, ma avendo avuto tante sofferenze e privazioni, non mi voglio staccare da G. ultimamente ci stiamo rivedendo spesso, lui è cosi affettuoso con me, sente i miei sfoghi, non mi giudica e mi vuole bene. Lo vorrei tutto per me, vorrei poter provare a stare con lui ma so che questa è una cosa impossibile. Forse se siamo destinati  stare insieme, un giorno, anche se lontano saremo insieme. Lui riesce a trovare sempre quella mezz'ora per me. basta che gli chiedo di vederci e lui c'è. Il mio fidanzato ultimamente è sempre cosi impegnato. Vorrei sentirmi la persona più importante, quella che viene prima. E solo G. mi fa sentire cosi. Non so proprio che fare. So che prima o poi questa storia che va avanti da 9 anni deve finire, ma non sono pronta a staccarmi da lui. Non so che fare. So solo che G mi fa sentire bene, anche con me stessa. Lui sa che mi piace tanto, da quando l'ho conosciuto.  e abbiamo parlato anche del fatto che saremmo potuti stare insieme ma le cose non sono andate come volevamo. Per ora ci accontentiamo del tempo che trascorriamo insieme. Spero che un giorno troverò pace.


Comunque il titolo è una frase davvero speciale che applicherei a molti compiti di armonia...
Io una quinta o un ottava: apparentemente perfetta, ma realmente sbagliata!

Oppure la applicherei, ahimè, a tutti gli esperimenti fatti sul temperamento della scala musicale...

Io: un temperamento apparentemente perfetto ( equabile), ma realmente sbagliato.

Oppure anche a certe soluzioni di eseguire gli abbellimenti...

Io un'appoggiatura apparentemente perfetta, ma realmente sbagliata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E oggi provo con la moglie!

Moglie, guarda che tu sei apparentemente perfetta, ma realmente sbagliata!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (29 Aprile 2015)

ma dov'è finita la ragazza?
Avete spaventato anche lei! :rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Aprile 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma dov'è finita la ragazza?
> Avete spaventato anche lei! :rotfl:


Sarà andato ad assoldare un sicario per il padre!


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò e solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di scrivere. Vivo da 9 anni una 'storia parallela'. Lui, conosciuto quando avevo 18 anni e che mi è piaciuto sin dall'inizio. fisicamente era quello che sognavo. All'epoca del primo incontro ero fidanzata da un anno con un ragazzo di 8 anni più grande di me. Forse la lontananza da lui, perchè viveva in un'altra ragione, mi ha spinto ad incontrare G. Sin dall'inizio ci siamo frequentati: ci vedevamo ogni giorno, messaggi e continue chiamate. ha rispettato il mio essere vergine e mi ha sempre coccolata e desiderata. dall'altra parte c'era il mio amore perfetto M, al quale poi decidi di confessare il mio tradimento. MA purtroppo continuai a tradirlo. Ora sono fidanzata da 6 anni, con un altro ragazzo poichè M, dapprima mi perdonò il tradimento ma poi non riusci a stare con me e mi lasciò. Il mio attuale fidanzato A, con cui sto da 6 anni, ovviamente non sa nulla. con lui ci sono stati alti bassi e situazioni particolari ma in fin dei conti, quando siamo soli stiamo bene insieme. Eppure sono io che insistevo con il voler stare con lui. Ma mi sono resa conto che non è lui quello che voglio. Volevo sposarmi e avere dei bambini e penso che ciò mi avrebbe appagata, ma non sarà mai cosi perchè A, non vuole sposarsi.   In ogni caso, il mio problema più grande è G. Ogni volta che posso, voglio vederlo e lo penso. Ci sono stati periodi in cui lui era sparito dalla mia vita perchè una volta si è sposato ( e ci sono rimasta malissimo). Poi si è separato e ora ha una compagna e una bambina- Quando ho saputo che aveva una bimba mi è venuto da piangere perchè essendo i miei genitori separati, non volevo rovinare una famiglia. Nella mia vita ho sempre avuto situazioni brutte e G, è l'unica cosa bella che ho incontrato. Ogni volta con lui ero felice,spensierata,rilassata e mi sentivo bene. Anche oggi è cosi quando lo sento. Sì, è vero è una questione fisica ma non solo. Probabilmente se ci fossimo incontrati in momenti diversi, saremmo stati insieme e questa è una cosa che pensa anche lui. Purtroppo la tempistica non è mai stata il mio forte. Quando lui era libero, io ero impegnata. Dovevo esserci per lui e invece non c'ero. E penso di aver perso la persona giusta. Lo voglio sempre. Quando non si fa sentire o quando sparisce, mi fa arrabbiare e quando mi sto per rassegnare nel non vederlo più, lui riappare e fa riaffiorire in me tutte le vecchie emozioni. Sono sempre stata una ragazza perfetta, disponibile per la famiglia. La classica ragazza casa e chiesa, della porta accanto, pronta a tutto pur di aiutare gli altri. ma in realtà nascondo questo segreto da 9 anni. lo so di essere egoista e che penso solo a me, ma avendo avuto tante sofferenze e privazioni, non mi voglio staccare da G. ultimamente ci stiamo rivedendo spesso, lui è cosi affettuoso con me, sente i miei sfoghi, *non mi giudica *e mi vuole bene. Lo vorrei tutto per me, vorrei poter provare a stare con lui ma so che questa è una cosa impossibile. Forse se siamo destinati  stare insieme, un giorno, anche se lontano saremo insieme.* Lui riesce a trovare sempre quella mezz'ora per me*. *basta che gli chiedo di vederci e lui c'è. *Il mio fidanzato ultimamente è sempre cosi impegnato. Vorrei sentirmi la persona più importante, quella che viene prima. E solo G. mi fa sentire cosi. Non so proprio che fare. So che prima o poi questa storia che va avanti da 9 anni deve finire, ma non sono pronta a staccarmi da lui. Non so che fare. So solo che G mi fa sentire bene, anche con me stessa.* Lui sa che mi piace tanto*, da quando l'ho conosciuto.  e abbiamo parlato anche del fatto che saremmo potuti stare insieme ma le cose non sono andate come volevamo.* Per ora ci accontentiamo del tempo che trascorriamo insieme*. Spero che un giorno troverò pace.



- non mi giudica.
E ci mancherebbe: lui è come te, anzi se posso dire, peggio visto che ha anche una bimba.

- lui riesce a trovare sempre quella mezz'ora...
E chi ci rinuncia a mezz'ora di sesso con una ragazza che piace?

- lui sa che mi piace tanto.
Infatti ti tiene in pugno.

- per ora ci accontentiamo del tempo...  
tu ti accontenti del tempo che passate insieme. Lui non si "accontenta" perché lui ha tutto: compagna, figlia e amante. 
Uno stronzo lui e un'immatura tu.
Cresci alla svelta che la vita è un soffio!


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sarà andato ad assoldare un sicario per il padre!



Se fosse stato possibile e senza conseguenze, l'avrei già fatto per tutte le volte che mi ha lasciato a piedi.


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> -
> 
> - lui riesce a trovare sempre quella mezz'ora...
> E chi ci rinuncia a mezz'ora di sesso con una ragazza che piace?
> ...


 
 1 - quando ci  vediamo, capita di non fare sesso. se lo chiamo, per dirgli di venirmi a prendere, lui corre da me. e se gli dico che non voglio far nulla, per lui non c'è alcun problema

 2 - la cosa è reciproca.

3- avrà sicuramente tutto ma allora perchè toglie tempo a loro per darlo a me? e corre da me? (anche se per qualche periodo non mi faccio sentire)


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

e se vi dicessi che da quando ho iniziato  rivedere assiduamente G, la mia autostima è aumentata e dopo che ci lasciamo  mi sento più rilassata e 'libera'  e felice. ??? e rendo anche di più lavorativamente? 

se mi sentissi cosi con il mio ragazzo, sarebbe perfetto. e anzi, da quando c'è quest'altra presenza le cose funzionano meglio . 

forse, una coppia per poter funzionare, deve avere un terzo 'incomodo' ???  

ps: mi sono dimenticata di aggiungere che nel caso in cui dovessi avere un figlio , di certo non continuerò a fare queste cose.


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> 1 - quando ci  vediamo, capita di non fare sesso. se lo chiamo, per dirgli di venirmi a prendere, lui corre da me. e se gli dico che non voglio far nulla, per lui non c'è alcun problema
> 
> 2 - la cosa è reciproca.
> 
> *3- avrà sicuramente tutto ma allora perchè toglie tempo a loro per darlo a me? e corre da me? (anche se per qualche periodo non mi faccio sentire*)


Che risposta ti sei data?

e sei sicura di vederla con chiarezza?


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> 1 - quando ci  vediamo, capita di non fare sesso. se lo chiamo, per dirgli di venirmi a prendere, lui corre da me. e se gli dico che non voglio far nulla, per lui non c'è alcun problema
> 
> 2 - la cosa è reciproca.
> 
> 3- avrà sicuramente tutto ma allora perchè toglie tempo a loro per darlo a me? e corre da me? (anche se per qualche periodo non mi faccio sentire)


Chi ti ama per davvero,fa di tutto per stare con te e non ritaglia pezzi di tempo per vederti.


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Che risposta ti sei data?
> 
> e sei sicura di vederla con chiarezza?



so che la sto vedendo  da un altro punto di vista perchè coinvolta.


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chi ti ama per davvero,fa di tutto per stare con te e non ritaglia pezzi di tempo per vederti.



allora se il mio ragazzo mi ama davvero, perchè ritaglia pezzi di tempo per vedermi?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> e se vi dicessi che da quando ho iniziato  rivedere assiduamente G, la mia autostima è aumentata e dopo che ci lasciamo  mi sento più rilassata e 'libera'  e felice. ??? e rendo anche di più lavorativamente?
> 
> se mi sentissi cosi con il mio ragazzo, sarebbe perfetto. e anzi, da quando c'è quest'altra presenza le cose funzionano meglio .
> 
> ...


1) un figlio da chi dei due? cioè...ci vogliono certezze per certe cose..
2) chi ti dice che smetterai? cioè: lui non ha smesso di ritagliarsi mezzore...magari non lo farai neanche tu (non nei primi tempi, concordo: dopo un parto, e durante l'allattamento, a tutto pensi tranne che alla mezz'ora...ma poi...);
3) nel dire "nel caso di un figlio smetterei", è insito un giudizio nei confronti del tuo amante...ma non lo vedi, come non vedi tante altre cose che paiono cristalline...


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> so che la sto vedendo  da un altro punto di vista perchè coinvolta.


ok, preso consapevolezza di ciò, questa è la risposta alla seconda domanda....

ma non hai risposto alla prima.


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) un figlio da chi dei due? cioè...ci vogliono certezze per certe cose..
> 2) chi ti dice che smetterai? cioè: lui non ha smesso di ritagliarsi mezzore...magari non lo farai neanche tu (non nei primi tempi, concordo: dopo un parto, e durante l'allattamento, a tutto pensi tranne che alla mezz'ora...ma poi...);
> 3) nel dire "nel caso di un figlio smetterei", è insito un giudizio nei confronti del tuo amante...ma non lo vedi, come non vedi tante altre cose che paiono cristalline...



non potrei mai volere un figlio dal mio amante date tutte le premesse.  e sono consapevole di dargli un giudizio 
e anche lui  sa che su questo punto lo giudico 
sebbene lui non abbia smesso di ritagliarsi   del tempo, non è detto che io debba fare come lui  e so per certo che tutto ciò un giorno andrà a finire, non solo per l'arrivo di un figlio, ma anche perchè sto progettando di trasferirmi per il mio lavoro e per il lavoro del mio ragazzo. nel momento in cui sarà finito questo periodo di transizione, c'è l'alta probabilità che la storia finisca. a meno che le cose non vadano diversamente.


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen avrei dovuto rispondere nella totalità della situazione e invece mi sono distaccata dalla cosa. probabilmente perchè non riesco a capire come una persona che dichiara  di essere  appagato della propria vita e che si è creato tale vita  , cerchi una via di fuga.


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> spleen avrei dovuto rispondere nella totalità della situazione e invece mi sono distaccata dalla cosa. probabilmente perchè non riesco a capire come una persona che dichiara  di essere  appagato della propria vita e che si è creato tale vita  , cerchi una via di fuga.


Cioè
Mente a te sulla consistenza del vostro rapporto.
Mente alla sua compagna.
Mente a se stesso sulla natura di quello che vi lega.


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè
> Mente a te sulla consistenza del vostro rapporto.
> Mente alla sua compagna.
> *Mente a se stesso sulla natura di quello che vi lega.
> ...


????


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> allora se il mio ragazzo mi ama davvero, perchè ritaglia pezzi di tempo per vedermi?


Tuo ragazzo ha una compagna e un figlio?No.Sta con te e passa del tempo con te,sei la sua donna....Non sono comparabil le due situazioni


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tuo ragazzo ha una compagna e un figlio?No.Sta con te e passa del tempo con te,sei la sua donna....Non sono comparabil le due situazioni


mi sono spiegata male io, scusa...ora lo scrivo per intero....
l'amante ha compagna, figlia e lavoro e ritaglia del tempo per me... e su questo siamo d'accordo.

il mio ragazzo, che ha solo il lavoro  e me,che dovrei essere la sua donna,  non dovrebbe ritagliare pezzi di tempo per me ma dovrebbe stare con me la maggior parte delle volte(poichè non ha nessun altro familiare oltre me). e invece io sono sempre messa da parte. e quando ho bisogno di lui o mi serve un favore, lui dice di avere un altro impegno.  mentre io sempre disponibile e pronta a rimandare i miei impegni per lui...mah


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> mi sono spiegata male io, scusa...ora lo scrivo per intero....
> l'amante ha compagna, figlia e lavoro e ritaglia del tempo per me... e su questo siamo d'accordo.
> 
> il mio ragazzo, che ha solo il lavoro  e me,che dovrei essere la sua donna,  non dovrebbe ritagliare pezzi di tempo per me ma dovrebbe stare con me la maggior parte delle volte(poichè non ha nessun altro familiare oltre me). e invece io sono sempre messa da parte. e quando ho bisogno di lui o mi serve un favore, lui dice di avere un altro impegno.  mentre io sempre disponibile e pronta a rimandare i miei impegni per lui...mah


Mia cara, sbagli a pensare che gli altri si devono comportare come fai tu con loro. La bellezza dell'essere umano è che ognuno è diverso, ed ancor più bella è la possibilità che ognuno di noi ha, di poter scegliere chi più si intona al nostro suono.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> mi sono spiegata male io, scusa...ora lo scrivo per intero....
> l'amante ha compagna, figlia e lavoro e ritaglia del tempo per me... e su questo siamo d'accordo.
> 
> il mio ragazzo, che ha solo il lavoro  e me,che dovrei essere la sua donna,  non dovrebbe ritagliare pezzi di tempo per me ma dovrebbe stare con me la maggior parte delle volte(poichè non ha nessun altro familiare oltre me). e invece io sono sempre messa da parte. e quando ho bisogno di lui o mi serve un favore, lui dice di avere un altro impegno.  mentre io sempre disponibile e pronta a rimandare i miei impegni per lui...mah


quindi in pratica 6 la seconda moglie del tuo amante e l'amante del tuo fidanzato.

dev'essere un delirio.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> mi sono spiegata male io, scusa...ora lo scrivo per intero....
> l'amante ha compagna, figlia e lavoro e ritaglia del tempo per me... e su questo siamo d'accordo.
> 
> il mio ragazzo, che ha solo il lavoro  e me,che dovrei essere la sua donna,  non dovrebbe ritagliare pezzi di tempo per me ma dovrebbe stare con me la maggior parte delle volte(poichè non ha nessun altro familiare oltre me). e invece io sono sempre messa da parte. e quando ho bisogno di lui o mi serve un favore, lui dice di avere un altro impegno.  mentre io sempre disponibile e pronta a rimandare i miei impegni per lui...mah


Ma tu hai parlato col tuo fidanzato di questo fatto?Hai provato?


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi in pratica 6 la seconda moglie del tuo amante e l'amante del tuo fidanzato.
> 
> dev'essere un delirio.


Una situazione interessante


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi in pratica 6 la seconda moglie del tuo amante e l'amante del tuo fidanzato.



me la spieghi?


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu hai parlato col tuo fidanzato di questo fatto?Hai provato?


la risposta  è stata perchè tu sei più brava e veloce di me nel fare le cose.  e in effetti per quando lui si smuove io ho già risolto. è un pò pigro nel fare le cose.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> me la spieghi?


che per come la stai descrivendo,sembra che il tuo amante ti dedichi tempo con animo da marito.

ovviamente,avendo già una prima moglie ed una figlia,il tempo materialmente disponibile è quello che è.
ma essendo un tempo non solo dedicato al sesso,ha un significato.   anche perchè hai detto che tra alti e bassi andate avanti da 9 anni,giusto?

invece,sembra quasi che il tuo fidanzato ti releghi tra i passatempo.    e ti pospone ai suoi impegni ed alle sue passioni.
insomma si comporta da amante anche di quelli cinici,non da fidanzato.

non capisco se ti va bene perchè alla fine così hai tutto o se ti va bene perchè non hai la forza di uscire dal gorgo.


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che per come la stai descrivendo,sembra che il tuo amante ti dedichi tempo con animo da marito.
> 
> ovviamente,avendo già una prima moglie ed una figlia,il tempo materialmente disponibile è quello che è.
> ma essendo un tempo non solo dedicato al sesso,ha un significato.   anche perchè hai detto che tra alti e bassi andate avanti da 9 anni,giusto?
> ...



si, andiamo avanti da 9 anni..

vorrei poterne uscire per avere ciò che vorrei davvero e cioè ciò che mi fa stare bene. ma non ne sono capace di uscirne perchè so che non lo potrò mai avere a meno che G. non decida di mollar tutto.. e non sarò io a chiederglielo  perchè ha una figlia ed essendo figlia di persone separate so come ci si sente. se non ci fosse stata la figlia allora il discorso sarebbe stato diverso.

quando G. 'scompare' per qualche tempo, un pò più lungo, sto bene, continuo la mia vita normalmene ma è come se mi mancasse qualcosa...e quando inizio ad abituarmi all'idea di non vederlo nè sentirlo più, eccolo che riappare di nuovo. e questo mi destabilizza un bel pò


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> si, andiamo avanti da 9 anni..
> 
> vorrei poterne uscire per avere ciò che vorrei davvero e cioè ciò che mi fa stare bene. ma non ne sono capace di uscirne perchè so che non lo potrò mai avere a meno che G. non decida di mollar tutto.. e non sarò io a chiederglielo  perchè ha una figlia ed essendo figlia di persone separate so come ci si sente. se non ci fosse stata la figlia allora il discorso sarebbe stato diverso.
> 
> quando G. 'scompare' per qualche tempo, un pò più lungo, sto bene, continuo la mia vita normalmene ma è come se mi mancasse qualcosa...e quando inizio ad abituarmi all'idea di non vederlo nè sentirlo più, eccolo che riappare di nuovo. e questo mi destabilizza un bel pò


tu a G vai bene come seconda moglie,non come prima.    altrimenti ti avrebbe già presa,chè tu è palese che non vedi l'ora che ti prenda.

a vivere in mezzo al guado però il rischio di affogare è alto.   io non credo che tu nion abbia la forza di attraversare il fiume.   credo che tu sia attaccata all'illusione che prima o poi il tuo principe azzurro arriverà col destriero dal manto argentato e ti porterà via con lui.

e a quest'illusione tu non vuoi rinunciare.     in realtà sta a decidere se vuoi fare la fine di Madama Butterfly o se davvero vuoi avere una vita tua.


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu a G vai bene come seconda moglie,non come prima.    altrimenti ti avrebbe già presa,chè tu è palese che non vedi l'ora che ti prenda.
> 
> a vivere in mezzo al guado però il rischio di affogare è alto.   io non credo che tu nion abbia la forza di attraversare il fiume.   credo che tu sia attaccata all'illusione che prima o poi il tuo principe azzurro arriverà col destriero dal manto argentato e ti porterà via con lui.
> 
> e a quest'illusione tu non vuoi rinunciare.     in realtà sta a decidere se vuoi fare la fine di Madama Butterfly o se davvero vuoi avere una vita tua.


l'illusione resterà sempre, anche se avrò una vita mia.... perché comunque non avrò avuto ciò che volevo e quindi sempre vivo sarà il ricordo e il rimpianto.  il tutto si potrà solo affievolire.  

i bei ricordi non si possono cancellare.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> l'illusione resterà sempre, anche se avrò una vita mia.... perché comunque non avrò avuto ciò che volevo e quindi sempre vivo sarà il ricordo e il rimpianto.  il tutto si potrà solo affievolire.
> 
> i bei ricordi non si possono cancellare.


credi che sia giusto costringere un uomo a convivere con un fantasma che occuperà sempre una parte del tuo cuore?

a sapere che sarà sempre precario,perchè tu sarai sempre pronta a mollare tutto e tutti per un sogno?


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> credi che sia giusto costringere un uomo a convivere con un fantasma che occuperà sempre una parte del tuo cuore?
> 
> a sapere che sarà sempre precario,perchè tu sarai sempre pronta a mollare tutto e tutti per un sogno?


Quotissimo con applauso.


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> l'illusione resterà sempre, anche se avrò una vita mia.... perché comunque non avrò avuto ciò che volevo e quindi sempre vivo sarà il ricordo e il rimpianto.  il tutto si potrà solo affievolire.
> 
> *i bei ricordi non si possono cancellare.*


Ma talvolta si devono/possono superare.


----------



## loneliness (30 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a sapere che sarà sempre precario,perchè tu sarai sempre pronta a mollare tutto e tutti per un sogno?



se avrò qualcosa di stabile , non mollerò tutto e tutti per un sogno. non sono certo pazza..soprattutto se avrò una famiglia e dei figli. almeno su questo non cambio pensiero.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> se avrò qualcosa di stabile , non mollerò tutto e tutti per un sogno. non sono certo pazza..soprattutto se avrò una famiglia e dei figli. almeno su questo non cambio pensiero.


Si ma cosi precludi la possibilità al tuo fidanzato di trovarsi una che lo ama con tutta se stessa...una che non ha rimorsi ne rimpianti...uns che lo mette al centro della propria vita...non ti sembra ingiusto per lui?


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> se avrò qualcosa di stabile , non mollerò tutto e tutti per un sogno. non sono certo pazza..soprattutto se avrò una famiglia e dei figli. almeno su questo non cambio pensiero.


non avrai mai una famiglia stabile se non avrai mente e cuore liberi per accogliere un uomo e dei figli.

e se continui a pensare a lui e a cedere ogni volta che torna a cercarti,il tuo pensiero resterò un pensiero.

saprai di essere pronta a farti una famiglia ed ad avere una vita quando riuscirai a resistere al suo ritorno.


----------



## Carola (1 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> è vero che non erano squallidi, ma credo ricordare che al inizio era sesso e basta. Poi si sono innamorati, o infatuati, o amati.


La mia storia è stata simile
Sesso e basta inizialmente poi innamorato

Ma a me pareva squallida la dinamica non noi
Per questo ho chiuso ( e anche perché voleva di più )


----------



## Carola (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si ma cosi precludi la possibilità al tuo fidanzato di trovarsi una che lo ama con tutta se stessa...una che non ha rimorsi ne rimpianti...uns che lo mette al centro della propria vita...non ti sembra ingiusto per lui?


Ma ci credete ancora  ad una persona che mette al centro della propria vita il prossimo ?
onestamente  io no e manco lo
Vorrei più ( ne farlo Ne esserlo)


----------



## loneliness (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si ma cosi precludi la possibilità al tuo fidanzato di trovarsi una che lo ama con tutta se stessa...una che non ha rimorsi ne rimpianti...uns che lo mette al centro della propria vita...non ti sembra ingiusto per lui?



veramente lui è al centro della mia vita poichè  spesso ho fatto delle rinunce per  lui.  per lui ho fatto di tutto e se non avessi tenuto a lui non lo avrei spinto a scegliere il lavoro che fa, che gli è sempre piaciuto e ad aiutarlo durante il suo periodo buio, dopo la perdita della mamma. l'ho 'accudito' e me ne sono presa cura quando lui nn ne aveva bisogno ma anche quando lui ne aveva. Ho perso un anno della mia vita, preso aspettativa a lavoro per stargli vicino quando la mamma non stava bene. ho assecondato la sua 'pazzia' di lasciare un lavoro indeterminato statale per andare a lavorare lontano, in autogrill per staccarsi  dal suo paese di origine dopo il lutto. e di punto in bianco, siamo partiti lasciandoci tutto alle spalle e mi sono inimicata mia mamma che per 3 mesi non mi ha rivolto la parola per questa scelta. siamo ritornati e lui è caduto in depressione...ed è grazie a me e alle mie continue attenzioni che ce l'abbiamo fatta. e io per far star bene lui, ho messo la mia vita in stand by. 
se non fosse stato al centro della mia vita, tutto ciò non l'avrei mai fatto. nonostante rimorsi e rimpianti


----------



## loneliness (1 Maggio 2015)

forse avrei voluto una storia più semplice, senza tante difficoltà...
e per questo che vado da G...perché mi sembra cosi 'facile'.


----------



## Higgins (1 Maggio 2015)

9 anni!!!! Sono tantissimi....
Credo che nessuno ti possa dire cosa fare, né qui né altrove, ma dovresti seriamente pensare di prendere una decisione o avrai sempre questa vita incompleta


----------



## loneliness (1 Maggio 2015)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> 9 anni!!!! Sono tantissimi....
> Credo che nessuno ti possa dire cosa fare, né qui né altrove, ma dovresti seriamente pensare di prendere una decisione o avrai sempre questa vita incompleta



9 anni con l'amante...
6 anni con il fidanzato...

sono duratura....


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma ci credete ancora  ad una persona che mette al centro della propria vita il prossimo ?
> onestamente  io no e manco lo
> Vorrei più ( ne farlo Ne esserlo)


Punti di vista.


----------



## loneliness (1 Maggio 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma ci credete ancora  ad una persona che mette al centro della propria vita il prossimo ?
> onestamente  io no e manco lo
> Vorrei più ( ne farlo Ne esserlo)



a me piacerebbe, almeno per una volta...sentirmi importante per qualcun altro.....perchè sono sempre stata io a mettere gli altri al centro...


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe, almeno per una volta...sentirmi importante per qualcun altro.....perchè sono sempre stata io a mettere gli altri al centro...


se non 6 importante per te stessa,non potrai esserlo per nessuno.    e se non esci da questo meccanismo da martire votata all'eterno sacrificio di sè,non potrai che riproporre all'infinito lo stesso schema


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non 6 importante per te stessa,non potrai esserlo per nessuno.    e se non esci da questo meccanismo da martire votata all'eterno sacrificio di sè,non potrai che riproporre all'infinito lo stesso schema


:umile:


----------



## emme76 (3 Maggio 2015)

E' difficile uscire dalle abitudini, è difficile tagliare il cordone ombelicale con questa persona.
Però c'è una bimba di mezzo, ti consiglio di pensarci bene.

Anche perché questo tizio gioca a nascondino con te e sinceramente, al di là delle vostre situazioni personali, mi sembra una mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti.

ripeto: al di là delle vostre situazioni personali....


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Maggio 2015)

Guarda ti avevo risposto giorni fa, perché i tormenti interiori meritano sempre di essere approfonditi. Approfonditi, appunto. Ma la superficialità che emani ad ogni post, mi fa solo provare tanta pena per il tuo fidanzato.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Guarda ti avevo risposto giorni fa, perché i tormenti interiori meritano sempre di essere approfonditi. Approfonditi, appunto. Ma la superficialità che emani ad ogni post, mi fa solo provare tanta pena per il tuo fidanzato.


:quoto:


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò e solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di scrivere. Vivo da 9 anni una 'storia parallela'. Lui, conosciuto quando avevo 18 anni e che mi è piaciuto sin dall'inizio. fisicamente era quello che sognavo. All'epoca del primo incontro ero fidanzata da un anno con un ragazzo di 8 anni più grande di me. Forse la lontananza da lui, perchè viveva in un'altra ragione, mi ha spinto ad incontrare G. Sin dall'inizio ci siamo frequentati: ci vedevamo ogni giorno, messaggi e continue chiamate. ha rispettato il mio essere vergine e mi ha sempre coccolata e desiderata. dall'altra parte c'era il mio amore perfetto M, al quale poi decidi di confessare il mio tradimento. MA purtroppo continuai a tradirlo. Ora sono fidanzata da 6 anni, con un altro ragazzo poichè M, dapprima mi perdonò il tradimento ma poi non riusci a stare con me e mi lasciò. Il mio attuale fidanzato A, con cui sto da 6 anni, ovviamente non sa nulla. con lui ci sono stati alti bassi e situazioni particolari ma in fin dei conti, quando siamo soli stiamo bene insieme. Eppure sono io che insistevo con il voler stare con lui. Ma mi sono resa conto che non è lui quello che voglio. Volevo sposarmi e avere dei bambini e penso che ciò mi avrebbe appagata, ma non sarà mai cosi perchè A, non vuole sposarsi.   In ogni caso, il mio problema più grande è G. Ogni volta che posso, voglio vederlo e lo penso. Ci sono stati periodi in cui lui era sparito dalla mia vita perchè una volta si è sposato ( e ci sono rimasta malissimo). Poi si è separato e ora ha una compagna e una bambina- Quando ho saputo che aveva una bimba mi è venuto da piangere perchè essendo i miei genitori separati, non volevo rovinare una famiglia. Nella mia vita ho sempre avuto situazioni brutte e G, è l'unica cosa bella che ho incontrato. Ogni volta con lui ero felice,spensierata,rilassata e mi sentivo bene. Anche oggi è cosi quando lo sento. Sì, è vero è una questione fisica ma non solo. Probabilmente se ci fossimo incontrati in momenti diversi, saremmo stati insieme e questa è una cosa che pensa anche lui. Purtroppo la tempistica non è mai stata il mio forte. Quando lui era libero, io ero impegnata. Dovevo esserci per lui e invece non c'ero. E penso di aver perso la persona giusta. Lo voglio sempre. Quando non si fa sentire o quando sparisce, mi fa arrabbiare e quando mi sto per rassegnare nel non vederlo più, lui riappare e fa riaffiorire in me tutte le vecchie emozioni. Sono sempre stata una ragazza perfetta, disponibile per la famiglia. La classica ragazza casa e chiesa, della porta accanto, pronta a tutto pur di aiutare gli altri. ma in realtà nascondo questo segreto da 9 anni. lo so di essere egoista e che penso solo a me, ma avendo avuto tante sofferenze e privazioni, non mi voglio staccare da G. ultimamente ci stiamo rivedendo spesso, lui è cosi affettuoso con me, sente i miei sfoghi, non mi giudica e mi vuole bene. Lo vorrei tutto per me, vorrei poter provare a stare con lui ma so che questa è una cosa impossibile. Forse se siamo destinati  stare insieme, un giorno, anche se lontano saremo insieme. Lui riesce a trovare sempre quella mezz'ora per me. basta che gli chiedo di vederci e lui c'è. Il mio fidanzato ultimamente è sempre cosi impegnato. Vorrei sentirmi la persona più importante, quella che viene prima. E solo G. mi fa sentire cosi. Non so proprio che fare. So che prima o poi questa storia che va avanti da 9 anni deve finire, ma non sono pronta a staccarmi da lui. Non so che fare. So solo che G mi fa sentire bene, anche con me stessa. Lui sa che mi piace tanto, da quando l'ho conosciuto.  e abbiamo parlato anche del fatto che saremmo potuti stare insieme ma le cose non sono andate come volevamo. Per ora ci accontentiamo del tempo che trascorriamo insieme. Spero che un giorno troverò pace.


Questo è troppo pure per me... :unhappy:

Triste e patetica storia, davvero.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pezzo d'idiota, ma lo sai che significa "mai goduta"? Semmai dovresti dire "mai godente", ma il tuo cervellino da pezzente del sesso non ci arriva.
> 
> *Chi non tradisce sceglie di non farlo, non perchè non ha occasione. *E spesso ne avrebbe pure andando dal macellaio o semplicemente passeggiando per strada, a differenza di chi è costretto a raccattare altri sfigati come lui in  siti all'uopo. Ma tacitati, vecchio porco rincoglionito.


Vero.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pezzo d'idiota, ma lo sai che significa "mai goduta"? Semmai dovresti dire "mai godente", ma il tuo cervellino da pezzente del sesso non ci arriva.
> 
> *Chi non tradisce sceglie di non farlo, non perchè non ha occasione.* E spesso ne avrebbe pure andando dal macellaio o semplicemente passeggiando per strada, a differenza di chi è costretto a raccattare altri sfigati come lui in  siti all'uopo. Ma tacitati, vecchio porco rincoglionito.


Mah, verità a metà. Nel senso che servono sia volontà che occasione. Se manca l'una o l'altra cosa, non avrai mai una controprova.

E comunque questo non è tradimento, ma una sorta di bigamia morbosa e nociva.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, verità a metà. *Nel senso che servono sia volontà che occasione.* Se manca l'una o l'altra cosa, non avrai mai una controprova.
> 
> E comunque questo non è tradimento, ma una sorta di bigamia morbosa e nociva.


Certo, ma di occasioni al giorno d'oggi, con una vita sociale normale, è pieno il mondo. Basta uscire di casa, evitando di stare appiccicati ore ed ore al pc, e sei servito. Palestre, corsi di ogni genere, conoscenze casuali... trovare qualche partner (libero o impegnato che sia) per consumare allegramente qualche ora clandestina assieme è parecchio facile. Diciamo pure che la volontà di non tradire è fondamentale.
Che poi, parlare di volontà per me è pure fuorviante. E' un modo di essere, di vedere se stessi e gli altri.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Certo, ma di occasioni al giorno d'oggi, con una vita sociale normale, è pieno il mondo. Basta uscire di casa, evitando di stare appiccicati ore ed ore al pc, e sei servito. Palestre, corsi di ogni genere, conoscenze casuali... trovare qualche partner (libero o impegnato che sia) per consumare allegramente qualche ora clandestina assieme è parecchio facile. Diciamo pure che la volontà di non tradire è fondamentale.
> Che poi, parlare di volontà per me è pure fuorviante. E' un modo di essere, di vedere se stessi e gli altri.


Si ma io non credo che esistano persone che si svegliano da un giorno all'altro pensando: oggi tradisco. Sono cose che succedono, o meglio ti piombano in testa. Che poi certe persone siano più propense a cercarsele le occasioni, concordo assolutamente.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Certo, ma di occasioni al giorno d'oggi, con una vita sociale normale, è pieno il mondo. Basta uscire di casa, evitando di stare appiccicati ore ed ore al pc, e sei servito. Palestre, corsi di ogni genere, conoscenze casuali... trovare qualche partner (libero o impegnato che sia) per consumare allegramente qualche ora clandestina assieme è parecchio facile. Diciamo pure che la volontà di non tradire è fondamentale.
> Che poi, parlare di volontà per me è pure fuorviante. E' un modo di essere, di vedere se stessi e gli altri.


Ne convengo anch'io.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> *Si ma io non credo che esistano persone che si svegliano da un giorno all'altro pensando: oggi tradisco.* Sono cose che succedono, o meglio ti piombano in testa. Che poi certe persone siano più propense a cercarsele le occasioni, concordo assolutamente.


Su questo sono d'accordo. Non sul fatto che la cosa ti piomba ij testa. Ti piomba in testa l'occasione, poi dipende solo da te, da come sei, da cosa pensi, da come vedi la tua compagna e più in generale gli altri.


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo. Non sul fatto che la cosa ti piomba ij testa. Ti piomba in testa l'occasione, poi dipende solo da te, da come sei, da cosa pensi, da come vedi la tua compagna e più in generale gli altri.



Esattamente.
Dipende da quello che vuoi. La fedeltà è una scelta consapevole.
Se non vuoi tradire, potrai tentennare perché sei tentato da una occasione che si presenta, ma se la tua volontà è forte, non cedi.
Ora bisogna anche vedere quanto è forte una tentazione.
Io non so che dire perché ho una grandissima forza di volontà, già collaudata da tanto, quindi, su di me le tentazioni hanno vita breve e questo è fuorviante per me perché non riesco a capire quanto possano essere intriganti.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Dipende da quello che vuoi. La fedeltà è una scelta consapevole.
> Se non vuoi tradire, potrai tentennare perché sei tentato da una occasione che si presenta, ma se la tua volontà è forte, non cedi.
> Ora bisogna anche vedere quanto è forte una tentazione.
> Io non so che dire perché ho una grandissima forza di volontà, già collaudata da tanto, quindi, su di me le tentazioni hanno vita breve e questo è fuorviante per me perché non riesco a capire quanto possano essere intriganti.


Più che altro non è per niente facile menarti per il bavero...
Ecco perchè le tentazioni non attecchiscono...
Fede nella concretezza e semplicità ecco fatto il tuo motto.

Poi c'è dalla tua anche la consapevolezza di una certa maturità raggiunta...

Per cui...non vedi te stessa a fare certe cagate...no?


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro non è per niente facile menarti per il bavero...
> Ecco perchè le tentazioni non attecchiscono...
> Fede nella concretezza e semplicità ecco fatto il tuo motto.
> 
> ...



E infatti!
Mi ci vedevo poco quando era il momento in cui si potevano anche fare, figuriamoci ora...


----------



## loneliness (13 Maggio 2015)

pian piano e con molta fatica sto cercando di porre fine a questa 'storia' di 9 anni. perché in lui c'è qualcosa che non va..ultimamente mi ha ripetuto più volte che se non fosse per la figlia, non starebbe con la sua attuale compagna....e a ciò io ho risposto che poteva non metterla incinta e avrebbe evitato tutto, soprattutto per il fatto che era già stato sposato e non doveva buttarsi cosi in una storia con un'altra donna subito dopo essersi separato. ma lui dice che è capitato all'improvviso e lui si sentiva male e solo e a quanto pare, a causa di una serie di circostanze ha conosciuto l'attuale compagna. . e poiché lei era stata cacciata di casa dal padre quando aveva saputo che lui era stato sposato e si era separato, se l'è portata a casa sua.
l'altro giorno gli dico che se ci fosse stata la minima opportunità di stare insieme, avremmo dovuto provarci e lui mi ha risposto dicendo che probabilmente come coppia non saremmo durati e che si sarebbe poi scocciato, come si sta scocciando ora con la compagna ( con cui sta da 3 anni)..e mi ha anche detto che io devo esser contenta  perché lui viene da me quando io voglio e lo fa ben volentieri, a costo di perdere un cliente perché lo faccio stare bene, lo faccio rilassare e dovrebbe esser sempre cosi...
sarà forse questo che lui cerca e che non ha mai trovato, nemmeno con la sua compagna attuale? perché non è normale che una persona che dovrebbe aver piacere a dormire con la sua bimba e con la sua compagna ti dica che è meglio che la bimba stia in mezzo al loro cosi lui non tocca la compagna, o che dorme sul divano per nn stare insieme a lei o che invece di andare a casa da loro se ne vada dalla madre o se ne stia in azienda o con me....sarà forse per il lavoro che lo porta a stare troppo tempo in giro e che lo stressa? e vorrebbe un pò di calma la sera? quando provo a parlargli e a dirgli che stiamo sbagliando perché stiamo tradendo i nostri rispettivi partner, lui mi dice che non tradisce la compagna perché viene da me che mi conosce da prima. se fosse con un'altra donna allora sarebbe tradimento, ma non con me...

ha una visione un pò contorta che ultimamente fatico a capire... eppure prima non era cosi.

sto cercando di vederlo meno, di non rispondere ai suoi messaggi e telefonate, ma è difficile, perché inizia dalla mattina a chiedermi come sto, che sto facendo, ecc...insomma si interessa a me e a quello che faccio... è cosi premuroso e affettuoso nei miei confronti che mi dispiace che non lo faccia anche con la sua compagna.

con l'ex moglie ha avuto una storia un pò particolare... lei l'aveva tradito con un suo amico..e lui non l'aveva perdonata.... infatti l'ho conosciuto che lui era single.. dopo qualche tempo si riavvicinano e si rimettono insieme ma  poiché la madre di lei stava per morire, hanno accelerato le cose e si sono sposati.per 5 anni hanno provato ad avere un bambino che non è mai arrivato, continue litigate e il ricordo del tradimento...e lui la lascia. per lavoro incontra la sua attuale compagna, e come ho scritto prima, se l'è portata a casa ( lei quando si sono conosciuti aveva 23 anni)...

fa chilometri per stare con me, toglie tempo al lavoro e alla famiglia pur di vedermi. e vedo che con me è tranquillo, rilassato. gli ho detto che tutto ciò deve finire per il bene della sua bimba e lui mi ha risposto che non devo preoccuparmi e che non è un problema mio e non devo sentirmi in colpa ed esser contenta dei momenti che abbiamo insieme...a me si fa piacere stare con lui, ma non cosi e non con tutti i problemi che mi faccio per lui..

penso davvero abbia qualche problema nei confronti della sua famiglia e scappa da me..


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> pian piano e con molta fatica sto cercando di porre fine a questa 'storia' di 9 anni. perché in lui c'è qualcosa che non va..ultimamente mi ha ripetuto più volte che se non fosse per la figlia, non starebbe con la sua attuale compagna....e a ciò io ho risposto che poteva non metterla incinta e avrebbe evitato tutto, soprattutto per il fatto che era già stato sposato e non doveva buttarsi cosi in una storia con un'altra donna subito dopo essersi separato. ma lui dice che è capitato all'improvviso e lui si sentiva male e solo e a quanto pare, a causa di una serie di circostanze ha conosciuto l'attuale compagna. . e poiché lei era stata cacciata di casa dal padre quando aveva saputo che lui era stato sposato e si era separato, se l'è portata a casa sua.
> l'altro giorno gli dico che se ci fosse stata la minima opportunità di stare insieme, avremmo dovuto provarci e lui mi ha risposto dicendo che probabilmente come coppia non saremmo durati e che si sarebbe poi scocciato, come si sta scocciando ora con la compagna ( con cui sta da 3 anni)..e mi ha anche detto che io devo esser contenta  perché lui viene da me quando io voglio e lo fa ben volentieri, a costo di perdere un cliente perché lo faccio stare bene, lo faccio rilassare e dovrebbe esser sempre cosi...
> sarà forse questo che lui cerca e che non ha mai trovato, nemmeno con la sua compagna attuale? perché non è normale che una persona che dovrebbe aver piacere a dormire con la sua bimba e con la sua compagna ti dica che è meglio che la bimba stia in mezzo al loro cosi lui non tocca la compagna, o che dorme sul divano per nn stare insieme a lei o che invece di andare a casa da loro se ne vada dalla madre o se ne stia in azienda o con me....sarà forse per il lavoro che lo porta a stare troppo tempo in giro e che lo stressa? e vorrebbe un pò di calma la sera? quando provo a parlargli e a dirgli che stiamo sbagliando perché stiamo tradendo i nostri rispettivi partner, lui mi dice che non tradisce la compagna perché viene da me che mi conosce da prima. se fosse con un'altra donna allora sarebbe tradimento, ma non con me...
> 
> ...


lui ha problemi, problemi seri. Vedilo per quello che è, immaturo, manipolatore, narciso, debole... ce n'è di molto meglio in giro. Dovresti credere di meritarti di meglio.


----------



## loneliness (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> lui ha problemi, problemi seri. Vedilo per quello che è, immaturo, manipolatore, narciso, debole... ce n'è di molto meglio in giro. Dovresti credere di meritarti di meglio.



proprio narciso non direi...debole lo è sicuramente e anche un pò immaturo..manipolatore? non saprei...

cmq sto mettendo fine a sta cosa perchè dall'altro lato ho davvero un ragazzo che merita di essere felice.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

loneliness ha detto:


> proprio narciso non direi...debole lo è sicuramente e anche un pò immaturo..manipolatore? non saprei...
> 
> cmq sto mettendo fine a sta cosa perchè dall'altro lato ho davvero un ragazzo che merita di essere felice.


ti sta raccontando tante di quelle balle che a me è venuto il mal di testa leggendone la metà. Per darti un'idea. E' evidente che quello che racconta non sta in piedi, che cozza con i fatti.
Dai, su. Un po' di oggettività, metti i piedi per terra ed invece delle robe improbabili che ti propina guarda ciò che è probabile che sia.


----------



## ivanl (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sta raccontando tante di quelle balle che a me è venuto il mal di testa leggendone la metà. Per darti un'idea. E' evidente che quello che racconta non sta in piedi, che cozza con i fatti.
> Dai, su. Un po' di oggettività, metti i piedi per terra ed invece delle robe improbabili che ti propina guarda ciò che è probabile che sia.


quotone, gran paraculo e figlio di zoccola...


----------

